# 8 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World



## Leader

*Mara Carfagna (Italy)*





*Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*





*Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*





*Hans Linde (Sweden)*





*Orly Levy (Israel)*






*Mitt Romney (USA)*





*Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*





*Imran Khan (Pakistan)*


9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear


two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...

I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !

p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Natalia Poklonskaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Russiansss.....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Mitt Romney is an ex-politician.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Peter C said:


> Mitt Romney is an ex-politician.



I was going to exclude him too, but then I thought I already excluded ugly sarah pulin, it might be taken as anti-american !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hashshāshīn said:


> Natalia Poklonskaya?



not a politician...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Hans Linde looks like a model.

Mitt Romney???

BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> not a politician...



oye russian dekh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sher Malang said:


> Russiansss.....



they say hello :

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## iajj

misters nieto and romney and linde as well as ms carfagna look like they all starred in some **** movies: too plastic, too cheesy-greasy. khan looks like a real politician (don't know enough about pakistani politics to conclude whether he is one)



Hashshāshīn said:


> Natalia Poklonskaya?


 
now this is a real cutie. don't know what politics she practices, though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :



WTF she is is hideous, why would you even mention her here !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :



 seriously??

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## janon

Roybot said:


> WTF she is is hideous, why would you even mention her here !!!


Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanboy007

Russian and Italian beauty is in a league of its own 

this beauty still has the high school spirit, watch her clothes carefully.......








see something light under the darkness 


_on a side note though_: im a shareef guy I only look at the *well covered* parts

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Avisheik

Not sure if she is counted as politician but Bhutanese queen is definitely the best in south asia

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Armstrong

janon said:


> Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder.



Get an eye transplant !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> oye russian dekh



russian n italian **** chicks lagti hai,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

Armstrong said:


> Get an eye transplant !


Why replace an eye that sees beauty everywhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Russians and Italians...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Imran khan??? Attractive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> russian n italian **** chicks lagti hai,,



yar it reminds me the joke...

aik molvi angrez ko convince kr raha tha kay Islam qabool ker lo janat milay gi...
angrez kehta janat mein kya hoga?
Molvi bola; Hoorain hongi..
Angrez: Hoorain kesi hoti hain?
Molvi: jesi tumhari yahan bachiyan hain wasi hon gi....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Sher Malang

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> they say hello :
> 
> View attachment 30954



Hello or bye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Leader said:


> ......

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Reviewer21

AUz said:


> indian girls die for him.
> 
> Few years back, I saw indian top actress, Bipasha Basu, saying "Imran? Ohhh....HE IS HOT!" and Imran Khan was sitting watching it and getting embarrassed..he is over 50 now!
> 
> anyways, you're just jealous cuz indians are usually ugly and you don't have even one political leader as charming as the Khan!


Oh so just because an Indian actress who now barely shows up in movies said a person hot he became *World's Most attractive*? Use brain dude. look at the title. That's why i said. And about Indians being ugly. You're just an idiot. And about charming politician. Rahul Gandhi  Anyways go and google there are many Smart and good looking Indian politicians too. For example: Navjot singh sidhu.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> yar it reminds me the joke...
> 
> aik molvi angrez ko convince kr raha tha kay Islam qabool ker lo janat milay gi...
> angrez kehta janat mein kya hoga?
> Molvi bola; Hoorain hongi..
> Angrez: Hoorain kesi hoti hain?
> Molvi: jesi tumhari yahan bachiyan hain wasi hon gi....


 fit joke mara hai lalay... chaa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faisal6309

Sher Malang said:


> Russiansss.....


Now you must be saying why your people fought war against Russians!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> *Mara Carfagna (Italy)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Linde (Sweden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear
> 
> 
> two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...
> 
> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !
> 
> p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *


Dude I cant see any pix

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chhota bheem

some put jayapradas photo hema malini,who is that lady from maharastra bjp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Mera piya ghar aya.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Dubious

nick_indian said:


> If a bunch of Indian girls used to be crazy about Imran Khan , there are millions of *girls *in Pakistan who are *crazy *about Indian actors and politicians.


 I am not sure which girls but this line shows something you siad at the end:

Desperation ki bhi had hoti hai, that you brought all this to the thread



nick_indian said:


> Recently a *old, small time actor* of Bollywood went to Pakistan and *girls *were calling him on a TV show and telling him that *they have a crush on him.* His wife was being hit upon by a male TV anchor. Actor's name is Raza Murad. Videos are on youtube.


 Either you have never been hit on or you enjoy selective watching....No one hit on him in fact in this very program he felt like a kid when he met Shoaib Akhtar!  And Mashallah IK ka qad unki qamat hai...wonder how you missed all this in the same video 


nick_indian said:


>


 Again whose hitting on her? So a man praising a woman for a successful marriage is getting hit when she is appreciated?  



nick_indian said:


> *Also, how can we forget-*
> 
> Exclusive: The love triangle that wasn't, Mehr Tarar's personal emails to Shashi Tharoor on Sunanda Pushkar : India, News - India Today




How can we forge this jealous wife spewing hatred ....

About me being the reason you have problems with your wife...main kya kahun. I don't even want to think what it would do to my very young kid. So I guess I was right all my life. Friendship between a man and a woman will always be labelled incorrectly. And even the woman who's the love of your life will doubt your word against very circumstantial evidence.





Avisheik said:


> Not sure if she is counted as politician but Bhutanese queen is definitely the best in south asia


That is some beauty!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

.........

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## halupridol




----------



## acid rain

@Leader, kuch aur google chala le, I think you can dig up many more attractive politicians from around the world - no one from East?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Mian sb didn't make it to the list? 



Leader said:


> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !



Good job!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Miss Pakistan .... (politician) .....

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> Again whose hitting on her? So a man praising a woman for a successful marriage is getting hit when she is appreciated?


Please tell the same thing to your countrymen aka @AUz . That appreciating ones appearance is not always hitting on him/her.


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> @Leader, kuch aur google chala le, I think you can dig up many more attractive politicians from around the world - no one from East?


Last I checked Pakistan and Russia were significantly east!  and that Bhutanese queen looks lovely!


----------



## Reviewer21

HRK said:


> .........


Hey i think i've seen her. Is she the same person who was standing behind Nawaz sharif. While he was giving speech after victory?


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Please tell the same thing to your countrymen aka @AUz . That appreciating ones appearance is not always hitting on him/her.


I beg your pardon? I didnt get what you meant?!  Did @AUz comment on something? I think it was taken care off...Maybe you should take care of yours and @nick_indian s' too



Jungibaaz said:


> Mian sb didn't make it to the list?


I think you missed post 26

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> I beg your pardon? I didnt get what you meant?!  Did @AUz comment on something?


So you are saying that you skipped all the posts and straight away hit on @nick_indian post?

Edit: Okay that guy deleted his posts, Anyways Here: 8 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | Page 2

Read the quoted post.


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> So you are saying that you skipped all the posts and straight away hit on @nick_indian post?


I am saying his was taken care off but not @nick_indian soo...


----------



## HRK

Reviewer21 said:


> Hey i think i've seen her. Is she the same person who was standing behind Nawaz sharif. While he was giving speech after victory?



The only good deed NS has ever done in his life .... 

BTW She is the daughter of NS ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

My Choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Plus @AUz responded to your comment about IK too...sooo...call it even...You cant cry when you did the same!


----------



## madooxno9

@Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's 

accept it , we don't have beautiful women in Politics

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Oh so just because an Indian actress who now barely shows up in movies said a person hot he became World's Most attractive? *Use brain dude*. look at the title. That's why i said. And about Indians being ugly. *You're just an idiot*. And about charming politician. Rahul Gandhi Anyways go and google there are many Smart and good looking Indian politicians too. For example: Navjot singh sidhu.


Are you trying to justify @AUz nay sahi kiya? Coz seriously you cant cry when you did the same!


----------



## Reviewer21

HRK said:


> The only good deed NS has ever done in her life ....


Indeed! 



Talon said:


> Are you trying to justify @AUz nay sahi kiya? Coz seriously you cant cry when you did the same!


Didn't get, how am i justifying his post?


----------



## acid rain

Talon said:


> Last I checked Pakistan and Russia were significantly east!  and that Bhutanese queen looks lovely!



I meant the lands from the east - china, japan, korea etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> 
> Didn't get, how am i justifying his post?


Coz you also attacked back...His post got removed but yours and @nick_indian remain showing you 2 as trouble makers!


----------



## KingMamba

Indians stop posting pics of old ladies lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dubious

acid rain said:


> I meant the lands from the east - china, japan, korea etc.


Ahh ...of course...I think there may be some but since they are not soo popular....prob didnt get that much hits like that pretty Bhutanese queen...I didnt know about here till I saw that pix


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> Coz you also attacked back...His post got removed but yours and @nick_indian remain showing you 2 as trouble makers!


But the quoted post shows the real Image. Anyways i attacked cause that guy crossed his limits. Do you see any Indian always attacking Muslims or their appearance. Anyways i'll just omit that part. Peace


----------



## halupridol

madooxno9 said:


> @Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's
> 
> accept it , we don't have beautiful *women in Politics*


be afraid,be very afraid of them..


----------



## Secret Service

GURU DUTT said:


> My Choice



you better be a Gay ...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Here is the list OP took:
9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear

Here is another one: Top 10 Beautiful Female Politicians in the World | Top Lists Mania

People also missed Queen Rania of Jordan and 

Japan:

*1. Yuri Fuyikawa (Japan)*

*



*

*But she looks like a kid *



madooxno9 said:


> @Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's
> 
> accept it , we don't have beautiful women in Politics


 I think pretty ladies in India rather go to Bollywood then end up as politicians...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

secretservice said:


> you better be a Gay ...


well they both are real women both women of substance and are achievers and realli very very agrssive 

thing is your choice of real women and basicalli politicians is very different from what i think 

nanhe raj kumar "BAAT NAZAR KI NAHI NAZARIYE KI HAI"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> Plus @AUz responded to your comment about IK too...sooo...call it even...You cant cry when you did the same!


I Didn't, read my post again. I just said cause the title of thread was "World's most attractive" and that's why i giggled when i saw IK on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

GURU DUTT said:


> well they both are real women both women of substance and are achievers and realli very very agrssive
> 
> thing is your choice of real women and basicalli politicians is very different from what i think
> 
> nanhe raj kumar "BAAT NAZAR KI NAHI NAZARIYE KI HAI"



we are not discussing nazariya or something here ....title was attractive women ..anyhow if they are attractive to you i have no issues


----------



## halupridol

GURU DUTT said:


> My Choice


???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

secretservice said:


> we are not discussing nazariya or something here ....title was attractive women ..anyhow if they are attractive to you i have no issues


well then again i preffer agressive and "real " women 

atteraction can be different as every man has a different "taste"


----------



## nForce

madooxno9 said:


> @Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's
> 
> accept it , we don't have beautiful women in Politics



I'm just waiting for someone to post a picture of Rakhi Sawant here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

Talon said:


> I think pretty ladies in India rather go to Bollywood then end up as politicians



Yes , that is what they do . First step Bollywood, Get Old and Join Politics . E,g Hema Malani , Jaya Parada , Jaylalati , etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

acid rain said:


> @Leader, kuch aur google chala le, I think you can dig up many more attractive politicians from around the world - no one from East?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

What about this guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Kate Ellis Australia






And Specially for @cheekybird

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Talon said:


> Dude I cant see any pix



good..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

madooxno9 said:


> Yes , that is what they do . First step Bollywood, Get Old and Join Politics . E,g Hema Malani , Jaya Parada , Jaylalati , etc



Aadha media campaigning toh free mein ho jata hai na.. People already know these faces...I was personally a bit unhappy to see Nandan Nilkeni loose...I guess lots of disgruntled Infy employees in his electorate ? lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Soumitra said:


> Kate Ellis Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Specially for @cheekybird


----------



## Shahmir

Maryam nawaz sharif







Naz Baloch looks also good








More of kashmala tariq







And how can we forget Mr. And Mrs. 420

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Soumitra said:


> Kate Ellis Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Specially for @cheekybird



Finally daal hi diya re!!!

Btw.. that picture reminds me of Ramu.. Don't know if he is still in this forum..

@ramu


----------



## Reviewer21

Beat her. 






Age: 65 but still gorgeous.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## xyxmt

Mitt Romney ?? really!!
guy's eyebrows touching his sideburns and one can see his nose hair from a mile

Alina should be no 1.
Imran (with a better picture) should be no 2


----------



## Reviewer21

Ye 


secretservice said:


>


Ye to tamboo h BC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dawn_news

Leader said:


> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*





Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Reviewer21 said:


> Ye
> 
> Ye to tamboo h BC



hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Reviewer21

Wait for a year and you'll see him topping the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shahmir

secretservice said:


>



You find this woman attractive, my god door ke dhol suhaney, I see such girls in front of my eyes everyday and such girls are not considered attractive or anything special here. When I was in pakistan I also used to get impressed with every euro girl just from pics, but when you see them in front of your eyes most of them are not attractive at all


----------



## Secret Service

Reviewer21 said:


> Wait for a year and you'll see him topping the list.


we are talking about ladies here ... maybe you have doubts about his gender

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Nuri Natt said:


> Tolerated? hindu we actually tolerate your kind here.


See you are just so arrogant and what not. That you can't even get out of religious bashing. Be a human first and then Muslim, Hindu, etc.



secretservice said:


> we are talking about ladies here ... maybe you have doubts about his gender


So you mean IK is a lady, Sure i was skeptic about him anyways you cleared all my doubts


----------



## dawn_news

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Maryam nawaz sharif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naz Baloch looks also good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of kashmala tariq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how can we forget Mr. And Mrs. 420




More **** aunties in politics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

Reviewer21 said:


> Please don't start this here BS again. We've already tolerated your BS enough.



Report his post. Dont fall for his trolling


----------



## Shahmir

Leader said:


> *Mara Carfagna (Italy)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Linde (Sweden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear
> 
> 
> two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...
> 
> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !
> 
> p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *





Among the european girls/women posted here only this girl will be considered beautiful in europe,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

Reviewer21 said:


> Beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 65 but still gorgeous.



Ab ye dadi ban chuki hai, why in India actresses become politicians?


----------



## Shahmir

Every one is posting most attractive politicians in the world but why not we talk about the most unattractive politicians in the world.

Here are some of the most unattractive politicians in the world


Angela Merkel of germany







Atal bihari vajpaye of india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dawn_news

Out of 60 woman in parliament, 4 are from Jamate Islami. Not surprising but only these 4 have full bukha on...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Foo_Fighter

madooxno9 said:


> @Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's
> 
> accept it , we don't have beautiful women in Politics



Who says we don't.. but a very few yeah....






She is Dimple Yadav wife of retard Akhilesh yadav.

Ruby Dhalla is cute/hot too but he is an Indian origin in Canadian politics:






But yes, most of them are gubru ugly:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

GURU DUTT said:


> My Choice



Darru peeke post karte ho bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IndoUS

Damn Russia why you play such a hard game.


----------



## Informant

The Russian chick is OOGA BOOGA


----------



## rockstar08

Chalo Chalo Russia Chalo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> funny how this woman was dragged into your bs,,, by a mentaly unstable woman who latter commited suicide..
> 
> And the so called Raza guy now lives in Pakistan n acts on Pak tv ... his wife is a karachiite... n u are a 2 but troll..



His link basically says that there was nothing going and the emails confirm as much whereas he is mudslinging on her anyway based on a psycho who committed suicide without knowing whether or not her suspicions were true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

rockstar08 said:


> Chalo Chalo Russia Chalo



Lol , Tumhara tho Passport dhek ke hi wapis bhej dege


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> His link basically says that there was nothing going and the emails confirm as much whereas he is mudslinging on her anyway based on a psycho who committed suicide without knowing whether or not her suspicions were true.


Just to troll.. coz poor nicky got his tiny ego hurt... pathetic,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

madooxno9 said:


> Lol , Tumhara tho Passport dhek ke hi wapis bhej dege



kyun Bhai ? 
last time check relationship between Russia and Pakistan were improving


----------



## MilSpec

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :




This deserves a negative rating  , She looks quite Horrid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## madooxno9

rockstar08 said:


> kyun Bhai ?
> last time check relationship between Russia and Pakistan were improving



Bhai passport of pakistan has become big reason to reject visa . Waise mere sath chalna , tumhe Visa dilwaduga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waz

Khan even now shits over most politicians.

But back in his time, no wonder the most glamorous women in the world fell for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

madooxno9 said:


> Bhai passport of pakistan has become big reason to reject visa . Waise mere sath chalna , tumhe Visa dilwaduga



khair ho gae yaar .. very soon relationship between two countries will become good .. than they will start giving visa's again..
well there are so many Russian chicks in Dubai as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

sandy_3126 said:


> This deserves a negative rating  , She looks quite Horrid


Would you have preferred a pic of Mayawati instead?


----------



## Iggy

Why no one posting Thailand ex PM Shinavatre??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

janon said:


> Would you have preferred a pic of Mayawati instead?


*Alka Lamba, INC- *former President of Delhi University Students Union, former National President of National Students Union of India.
*





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jaat

That's why i love Russia 
BTW woh Pakistani Ganje ki ladki Maryam nahi hai isme


----------



## WAR-rior

BEAT IT !



Priyanka Chaturvedi, Congress Spokesperson

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MOHSENAM

*Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*


She is very beautiful especially after she did surgery.

I prefer her to all of them.

I like Iranic people more than every nation.not just because it is my nation,my eyes says Iranic people are the most beautiful on the earth.


She has more beautiful pictures on internet.


----------



## Gilamard

MOHSENAM said:


> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> She is very beautiful especially after she did surgery.
> 
> I prefer her to all of them.
> 
> I like Iranic people more than every nation.not just because it is my nation,my eyes says Iranic people are the most beautiful on the earth.
> 
> 
> She has more beautiful pictures on internet.



actually, she isn't Iranic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

madooxno9 said:


> @Indians please stop posting aunties from 1960's
> 
> accept it , we don't have beautiful women in Politics



Hahaha you guys have creepy looking women. Sheesh. And some have the nerve to call them beautiful. Lagta hai lardki nahin mili kabhi 



GURU DUTT said:


> well they both are real women both women of substance and are achievers and realli very very agrssive
> 
> thing is your choice of real women and basicalli politicians is very different from what i think
> 
> nanhe raj kumar "BAAT NAZAR KI NAHI NAZARIYE KI HAI"



Oye khuda ka khauf karo tum, substance tum hi rakho. Hamko nahin chahiye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Gilamard said:


> actually, she isn't Iranic






Iranic in my opinion is whoever that is not Arab , Russian , European , African and Chinese.
Iranian,Pakistanis,Indians,Afghan,Tajik.


----------



## Informant

You Indians need to please stop posting you women in Politics. They might be women of substance no doubt, but they sure aint pretty. Not even after a 5 shots of tequila

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mr.S.Singh

She is an MP frm Karnataka


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :


look at her nose and lips ..


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Reviewer21 said:


> Oh so just because an Indian actress who now barely shows up in movies said a person hot he became *World's Most attractive*? Use brain dude. look at the title. That's why i said. And about Indians being ugly. You're just an idiot. And about charming politician. Rahul Gandhi  Anyways go and google there are many Smart and good looking Indian politicians too. For example: Navjot singh sidhu.


seriously rahul gandhi and navjot singh sidhu  rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Avisheik said:


> Not sure if she is counted as politician but Bhutanese queen is definitely the best in south asia



Bangable.. i approve..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

even though not the biggest fan of her dad, this lady is pretty and elegant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> seriously rahul gandhi and navjot singh sidhu  rofl






half Italian... half parsi rahul gandi aka "amul baby" n the funny man:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Jaanbaz said:


> Mera piya ghar aya.





Ullo ka _______________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Pakistanisage said:


> Ullo ka _______________


PATTHA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sher Malang

Our next president Dr. Abdullah Abdullah beats all the male faces in the list

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Every one is posting most attractive politicians in the world but why not we talk about the most unattractive politicians in the world.



Heh,u forgot the ladies man with the troll smile-





Aik zardari sab pe bhari.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KingMamba

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :



She looks like she was kept prisoner and prevented from sleeping lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior

Informant said:


> You Indians need to please stop posting you women in Politics. They might be women of substance no doubt, but they sure aint pretty. Not even after a 5 shots of tequila


And who are u to decide it? Typical racist who worship gori chatti as beauty. Its all bout personality and we all know what personality Pakistanis carry. 'Muh khola matlab gutter.'


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Reviewer21 said:


> Beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 65 but still gorgeous.


 and the worst taste award goes to ..Reviewer21

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarkusS

italy has the hottest politicians.

Mara Carfagna was already shown:






Nicole Minetti:






Michele Vittoria-Brambillam






There is a reason why we are called bella italia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

The russian chick is half turkic.


----------



## KingMamba

Kaan said:


> The russian chick is half turkic.



True and she is also rumored to be married to Putin in secret LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMCA

Well, here is my list

*GUL Panag*






Sachin Pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

Gita Wiryawan (one of Democrat Party Presidential candidate)





Anies Baswedan (another Democrat Party Presidential candidate)








Rachel Maryam (Parlemen Member)

Some of Indonesian good looking politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MOHSENAM

Saeed Jalili Iranian Politician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

WAR-rior said:


> And who are u to decide it? Typical racist who worship gori chatti as beauty. Its all bout personality and we all know what personality Pakistanis carry. 'Muh khola matlab gutter.'



Haan chutye, India se bahir nikal phir boleen. Nonsense. Want me to repeat the repo Indian people have? I dont need to worship gori chatti, i look caucasian. I love the brown hunnies. You dumb as a rock kala kawa. 



Indians disappoint in this thread big time. Seriously, this thread is about "attractive politicians" NOT "REPULSIVE".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hammaad Khan

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :


 seriously?She isnt realy what we call "attractive"..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thirdfront

Where is Mayawati in the list??? seriously....

POLITICAL WALLPAPER: Mayawati


----------



## KingMamba

Some Pakistanis here need to stop being chutias, yeah the first few Indian pics were horrid but some of the later ones are good looking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

AMCA said:


> Well, here is my list
> 
> *GUL Panag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachin Pilot



She is good looking, as for him he type generic I seen mad Indians with the same haircut as him lol.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

KingMamba said:


> Some Pakistanis here need to stop being chutias, yeah the first few Indian pics were horrid but some of the later ones are good looking.


Common seriously??? if they r to make top 10 worst looking politicians then certainly they will look beautiful in that class.


----------



## Serpentine

I think ex-queen of Iran is also good, if we consider her as a politician of course.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## KingMamba

Umair Nawaz said:


> Common seriously??? if they r to make top 10 worst looking politicians then certainly they will look beautiful in that class.



C'mon the lady whose pic Singh dude posted was not ugly at all.



Serpentine said:


> I think ex-queen of Iran is also good, if we consider her as a politician of course.



Fauzia of Egypt was better looking don't you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Umair Nawaz

KingMamba said:


> C'mon the lady whose pic Singh dude posted was not ugly at all.


 RIP king mamba i didnt knew u had such a bad taste. Elegance is something we look in what is call a beauty.


----------



## KingMamba

Sher Malang said:


> Our next president Dr. Abdullah Abdullah beats all the male faces in the list



He is definitively more idk how to put it regal looking than Karzai lol.



Umair Nawaz said:


> RIP king mamba i didnt knew u had such a bad taste. Elegance is something we look in what is call a beauty.



She wasn't ugly that is all I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MOHSENAM

I think this intriguant is the most beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

KingMamba said:


> Fauzia of Egypt was better looking don't you agree?



Many say she is gorgeous, but personally, I don't like doll faces. She is beautiful indeed, but I don't like Barbie-looking faces. That's my own taste, many may disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

Serpentine said:


> Many say she is gorgeous, but personally, I don't like doll faces. She is beautiful indeed, but I don't like Barbie-looking faces. That's my own taste, many may disagree.



Out of all of them though I thought Soraya was the cutest.








MOHSENAM said:


> I think this intriguant is the most beautiful



She is really old now though switch to her daughter instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Serpentine

Umair Nawaz said:


> u like boys......i know that. But dont worry i like u too.



Actually some boys do like me. I have literally seen boys hitting on me.  but not vice versa. Every single time, I remember Ahmadinejad instantly who said we don't have gays in Iran. 




KingMamba said:


> Out of all of them though I thought Soraya was the cutest.



Yeah she is better than Fauzia, but again, I don't like green eyes either. I have a very limited taste. 

It all depends on person's own taste, one may be extremely beautiful, while at the same time, it may seem ugly to others. That's why we have no exact meaning for beautiful regarding human faces, at least most of the times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

I wonder why this thread is so busy.


----------



## Indian Jaat

Informant said:


> Haan chutye, India se bahir nikal phir boleen. Nonsense. Want me to repeat the repo Indian people have? I dont need to worship gori chatti, i look caucasian. I love the brown hunnies. You dumb as a rock kala kawa.
> 
> 
> 
> Indians disappoint in this thread big time. Seriously, this thread is about "attractive politicians" NOT "REPULSIVE".


Saale Kamine BC Indian Girls ka mazaak udha raha hai tune kal kya kaha tha be ke teri ex Indian thi or woh bhi itni Ghori ke Katrina bhi kaali laage.... Aab badal raha hai BC, Keh toh aese raha hai jese tum toh andhere me bhi chamkte ho  Tum bhi kaale Kawe hote hai  Girls toh mast hoti hai tumhari waha aake Pakistani set karunga paka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani shaheens

*East or west........imran khan is the best 















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

HRK said:


> Miss Pakistan .... (politician) .....



Pakistan ki Katrina Kaif

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sandy_3126 said:


> *Alka Lamba, INC- *former President of Delhi University Students Union, former National President of National Students Union of India.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The NOSE.. THE NOSE...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Serpentine said:


> Actually some boys do like me. I have literally seen boys hitting on me.  but not vice versa. Every single time, I remember Ahmadinejad instantly who said we don't have gays in Iran.
> 
> .


But u r handsome no doubt abt that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[


MOHSENAM said:


> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> She is very beautiful especially after she did surgery.
> 
> I prefer her to all of them.
> 
> I like Iranic people more than every nation.not just because it is my nation,my eyes says Iranic people are the most beautiful on the earth.
> 
> 
> She has more beautiful pictures on internet.



She didnt do any surgery .. shes a married woman with kids.. n in her 40s..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@Leader





*Orly Levy (Israel)*


Out of all those the best looking is hands down *Orly Levy. *She is also an Arab Jew (Half Moroccan and half Yemeni). It clearly shows.

Hamdan bin Mohammed Al Maktoum





Princess Ameerah al-Taweel:





Otherwise the French and Italian female politicians are doing good as well. Good to see.

Rachida Dati (French-Arab), Member of the EU Parliament and former minister. Doing well for a 49 year old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The NOSE.. THE NOSE...


i was abt to say she is elegant but then i saw yr comment and was WTF and saw it closely and said again WTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> But u r handsome no doubt abt that.



dude u guys are breaking my GAYDAR..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


>



Half italian,half parsi= fully homo..  indians call him "amul baby" ..








al-Hasani said:


> @Leader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> Out of all those the best looking is hands down *Orly Levy. *She is also an Arab Jew (Half Moroccan and half Yemeni). It clearly shows.
> 
> Hamdan bin Mohammed Al Maktoum


http://themuslimissue.wordpress.com...teps-of-the-arab-royal-family/comment-page-2/

Hasni your giving the wrong vibes man.. the rainbow kind.. 



> Princess Ameerah al-Taweel:




She is pretty doable.. 



> Otherwise the French and Italian female politicians are doing good as well. Good to see.
> 
> Rachida Dati (French-Arab), Member of the EU Parliament and former minister. Doing well for a 49 year old.



Unless you are into granny .......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

al-Hasani said:


> Why is that? Is it because she is "Jewish"? Hands down the best looking out of those 3-4 female pelicans posted.
> 
> Rachida Dati is still much better looking than that granny of a Ukrainian woman.
> 
> The Italian ones @MarkusS posted are the second best of this thread.



Na but thts a "guy" .. as for ukranian granny which one? dati isnt hot ... accept it man.. or maybe your into granny....


----------



## Informant

Indian Jaat said:


> Saale Kamine BC Indian Girls ka mazaak udha raha hai tune kal kya kaha tha be ke teri ex Indian thi or woh bhi itni Ghori ke Katrina bhi kaali laage.... Aab badal raha hai BC, Keh toh aese raha hai jese tum toh andhere me bhi chamkte ho  Tum bhi kaale Kawe hote hai  Girls toh mast hoti hai tumhari waha aake Pakistani set karunga paka



Woh to first love tha. Friends since grade 8. Us waqt gori kaun dekhta hai. Ab waise brown girls are very pretty. 

Hahah tujhe ni milni koi ****


----------



## al-Hasani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Na but thts a "guy" .. as for ukranian granny which one? dati isnt hot ... accept it man.. or maybe your into granny....



This thread is full of men posted by your compatriots and others. I thought we needed some from both sexes.

No, she is better looking than the Ukrainian granny. Thought grannies were included since people were posting photos of ancient women now in their 70's….


----------



## MOHSENAM

Ladies and Gentlemen look at these three Iranian Ladies who are the most beautiful ladies that is created ever on the earth,but Just do not kill yourself 

Elnaz Habibi
*




*





















Elnaz Shakerdoust












Afaneh Pakru

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## al-Hasani

So how many obligatory nose jobs and plastic operations did those 3 do then?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

KingMamba said:


> C'mon the lady whose pic Singh dude posted was not ugly at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fauzia of Egypt was better looking don't you agree?




yeah shes was pretty...

Benazir Bhutto was also pretty :












RIP..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

al-Hasani said:


> So how many obligatory nose jobs and plastic operations did those 3 do then?




No Iranian young girls does not do these actions.



Jaanbaz said:


>



The most beautiul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> She is very beautiful especially after she did surgery.
> 
> I prefer her to all of them.
> 
> I like Iranic people more than every nation.not just because it is my nation,my eyes says Iranic people are the most beautiful on the earth.
> 
> 
> She has more beautiful pictures on internet.



She never did surgery lol.


----------



## Informant

@MOHSENAM Stick to the topic, and those Iraninan women, pretty sure, most beautiful? Please.


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This one gal beats em all..
> 
> I think mushkil se hee aisa koi hoga jisko 'AYEZA KHAN' pasand nahin. Innocence, beauty, talent - she has got it all.  http://ift.tt/Ybj0M4 http://ift.tt/11zwfoE #Pakistan | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> View attachment 31042
> View attachment 31043



Ayyan Ali > *











Is you even serious?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali > *
> 
> Is you even serious?



Na i like this gal..



Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali > *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is you even serious?




she looks slutty ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MOHSENAM

Informant said:


> @MOHSENAM Stick to the topic, and those Iraninan women, pretty sure, most beautiful? Please.





KingMamba said:


> She never did surgery lol.




Ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

MOHSENAM said:


> Iranic in my opinion is whoever that is not Arab , Russian , European , African and Chinese.
> *Iranian,Pakistanis,Indians,Afghan,Tajik*.



Indo-Iranic would be accurate brotha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Saeeda Imtiyaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali > *



Dayum, is she a politician or a model?

Either way...

*raises white flag*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## waz

WAR-rior said:


> BEAT IT !
> 
> 
> 
> Priyanka Chaturvedi, Congress Spokesperson



Looks good. 

India is mounting a fight back.


----------



## WAR-rior

waz said:


> Looks good.
> 
> India is mounting a fight back.


BC Politicians chahiye ya Heroine? 

Shes Smart thats why shes in Politics not coz shes beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Some of you people need to get married ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

cyphercide said:


> Dayum, is she a politician or a model?
> 
> Either way...
> 
> *raises white flag*



She is a model though lol and word she banging.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

DRaisinHerald said:


> Some of you people need to get married ASAP.


Had bewkoofi suggest kar raha hai. Some of the people need to get laid. But uske liye shaadi kyon karwa raha hai?


----------



## American Pakistani

How can we forget Fatima Bhutto...intelligent, smart, honest & rising star.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

KingMamba said:


> She is a model though lol and word she banging.








[/quote]

Is it just me or does she resemble Mila Kunis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali > *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is you even serious?



Aaaah...Ayyan Ali...my dream girl - my baby...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZYXW

Shahmir kashmir said:


> Among the european girls/women posted here only this girl will be considered beautiful in europe,


She's hot for a politician!



American Pakistani said:


> Aaaah...Ayyan Ali...my dream girl - my baby...


wow there LMFAOOOO!!! 



American Pakistani said:


> How can we forget Fatima Bhutto...intelligent, smart, honest & rising star.


Love her......classyyyyyy...beauty with brains!! <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

cyphercide said:


>





Negative bro she better looking, google mila kunis without makeup and compare it to the other pic informant posted of Ayyan where she hardly has make up on.



American Pakistani said:


> Aaaah...Ayyan Ali...my dream girl - my baby...



Daffa ho daakhan bhabi nou aankh na mar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

KingMamba said:


> Daffa ho daakhan bhabi nou aankh na mar.



hato yahan say...wo tou hamari sweet wifee hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

KingMamba said:


> Negative bro she better looking, google mila kunis without makeup and compare it to the other pic informant posted of Ayyan where she hardly has make up on.
> 
> 
> 
> Daffa ho daakhan bhabi nou aankh na mar.




Yes, yes...tumm sabb ki Bhabijan!!!

Do many Pakistani models have a "Eastern European" vibe about them? I mean, she hardly looks South Asian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

In desi clothes still just as elegant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Ayelet Shaked:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

KingMamba said:


> C'mon the lady whose pic Singh dude posted was not ugly at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fauzia of Egypt was better looking don't you agree?



And that is what you call, movie star good looks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

cyphercide said:


> Yes, yes...tumm sabb ki Bhabijan!!!
> 
> Do many Pakistani models have a "Eastern European" vibe about them? I mean, she hardly looks South Asian.



She looks South Asian to me lol, I would be able to tell she is Pakistani on the street if I saw her. So idk I never got an eastern euro vibe from any Pakistani model imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

500 said:


> Ayelet Shaked:



I sure hope she ain't talking about gassing anyone....before bedding me!!!



KingMamba said:


> She looks South Asian to me lol, I would be able to tell she is Pakistani on the street if I saw her. So idk I never got an eastern euro vibe from any Pakistani model imho.


It's just me then. I guess


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cyphercide said:


> I sure hope she ain't talking about gassing anyone....before bedding me!!!



y indian chicks too ugly or what?


----------



## cyphercide

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> y indian chicks too ugly or what?



In context, it would rather be Indian guys....and it was supposed to be a joke....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cyphercide said:


> In the context, it would rather be Indian guys....and it was supposed to be a joke....



we all know tht.. maybe sub saharan africa is a better refugee.. tht leaves only indian gal.. 




JK


----------



## cyphercide

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> we all know tht.. maybe sub saharan africa is a better refugee.. tht leaves only indian gal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK




Nothing wrong with a sub Saharan gal...

Just Saying...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> Dayum, is she a politician or a model?
> 
> Either way...
> 
> *raises white flag*



Model, we Pakistanis got beauty. And her, well, she is a class apart. Beauty.



secretservice said:


> Saeeda Imtiyaz




She is not purrty and she needs a nutritionist. She's a tanned skin away from looking like an African malnourished kid.

All you idiots need to take cold showers, the amount of oozing over Ayyan makes me feel nasty. 

Isnt she ppurrty? @KingMamba somebody needs to tell you chick about your intentions. 

@JammuWarrior @cyphercide Isnt she hot or what?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Na i like this gal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks slutty ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Model, we Pakistanis got beauty. And her, well, she is a class apart. Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not purrty and she needs a nutritionist. She's a tanned skin away from looking like an African malnourished kid.
> 
> All you idiots need to take cold showers, the amount of oozing over Ayyan makes me feel nasty.
> 
> Isnt she ppurrty? @KingMamba somebody needs to tell you chick about your intentions.
> 
> @JammuWarrior @cyphercide Isnt she hot or what?










cyphercide said:


> Nothing wrong with a sub Saharan gal...
> 
> Just Saying...



Not talking about "hot" ones either..


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 31070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not talking about "hot" ones either..



Seriously you like that plane jane whatsherface?

Afsoos, I had high hopes for a Bachelor like yourself.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Seriously you like that plane jane whatsherface?
> 
> Afsoos, I had high hopes for a Bachelor like yourself.



shes kinda cute ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

How did Mitt Romney make the list but not his running mate Paul Ryan??


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> shes kinda cute ..



Eh not really. She's average.


----------



## Reviewer21

About rahul I was kidding  and about sidhu he looks good.










DESERT FIGHTER said:


> half Italian... half parsi rahul gandi aka "amul baby" n the funny man:
> View attachment 30992
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 30991


----------



## my2cents

Nuri Natt said:


> Out of 60 woman in parliament, 4 are from Jamate Islami. Not surprising but only these 4 have full bukha on...



How did you elect them if you could not see their faces??


----------



## Levina

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :


 
Her brother is more handsome


----------



## farhan_9909

Thank God the forum doesnt has down rating option



uff ye smile


----------



## cheekybird

Soumitra said:


> Kate Ellis Australia
> 
> 
> 
> And Specially for @cheekybird


Can't see the pic  but I'm sure it's Rahul according to the thread title



Leader said:


>


Best post of this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

my2cents said:


> *How did you elect them if you could not see their faces?*?


hahaha

@cheekybird can you reply to that question plz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

farhan_9909 said:


> Thank God the forum doesnt has down rating option
> 
> 
> 
> uff ye smile










Marshmallow said:


> hahaha
> 
> @cheekybird can you reply to that question plz?


I didn't vote for them so... Ask @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GURU DUTT

Informant said:


> Hahaha you guys have creepy looking women. Sheesh. And some have the nerve to call them beautiful. Lagta hai lardki nahin mili kabhi
> 
> 
> 
> Oye khuda ka khauf karo tum, substance tum hi rakho. Hamko nahin chahiye


jaani jo hanko chaiye wo to sab ko chahiye .... aur wo sirf unko nahi chiye junhe nawaabi showk hain


----------



## MOHSENAM

KingMamba said:


> Indo-Iranic would be accurate brotha.

















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

GURU DUTT said:


> jaani jo hanko chaiye wo to sab ko chahiye .... aur wo sirf unko nahi chiye junhe nawaabi showk hain



Abay urdu bol ya english.


----------



## GURU DUTT

Informant said:


> Abay urdu bol ya english.


In short i have a taste for the real women

in Urdu "jahan haath maro ghosht hi ghosht"


----------



## MohitV

MAYAWATI FTW!!!!!


----------



## Areesh

seiko said:


> Why no one posting Thailand ex PM Shinavatre??



This......


----------



## Informant

GURU DUTT said:


> In short i have a taste for the real women
> 
> in Urdu "jahan haath maro ghosht hi ghosht"



Motion ko tu hi sambhaal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108




----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> Model, we Pakistanis got beauty. And her, well, she is a class apart. Beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> She is not purrty and she needs a nutritionist. She's a tanned skin away from looking like an African malnourished kid.
> 
> All you idiots need to take cold showers, the amount of oozing over Ayyan makes me feel nasty.
> 
> Isnt she ppurrty? @KingMamba somebody needs to tell you chick about your intentions.
> 
> @JammuWarrior @cyphercide Isnt she hot or what?




Tab tou cheating ho gai na...? You were only supposed to post pictures of politicians. Supermodels toh humare paas bhi hain. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not talking about "hot" ones either..



I'm sure that hundreds of African and Indian ladies are now heartbroken over your merciless verdict.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> Tab tou cheating ho gai na...? You were only supposed to post pictures of politicians. Supermodels toh humare paas bhi hain.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that hundreds of African and Indian ladies are now heartbroken over your merciless verdict.



You guys dont have supermodels as hot as ours, though not saying they arent gorgeous. 

Plus our politicians are prettier, HRK and Maryam Nawaz blow everything out of the water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

Leader said:


>


The tharki in me says............." i want"

this beauty still has the high school spirit, watch her clothes carefully.......








see something light under the darkness 


_on a side note though_: im a shareef guy I only look at the *well covered* parts [/quote]
Saale.... there is only one tharki on the forum........ME


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> And who are u to decide it? Typical racist who worship gori chatti as beauty. Its all bout personality and we all know what personality Pakistanis carry. 'Muh khola matlab gutter.'




Don't get carried away we all know how Indians look like, and please.

INDIANS stop trying so HARD to prove that you got beautiful ladies, which you certainly don't . You can never beat us in BEAUTY not even in Zillion years to come. We are a superior race


----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> Plus our politicians are prettier, HRK and Maryam Nawaz blow everything out of the water



But can they build a dam where it counts? 

Indians for the win!!!


----------



## HttpError

cyphercide said:


> But can they build a dam where it counts?
> 
> Indians for the win!!!



I think we are discussing "BEAUTY" not political issues. Which part of Beauty you Indians don't understand ?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

My sinful eyes lingered only on Alina Kabaeva


----------



## cyphercide

HttpError said:


> I think we are discussing "BEAUTY" not political issues. Which part of Beauty you Indians don't understand ?




The part where Pakistanis have something to do about it!!! 

I'm just playing, bruv. although, I personally find capable women very attractive.

Like Hillary Clinton or Condolezza Rice. May our nations be blessed with such statesmen!!!


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> But can they build a dam where it counts?
> 
> Indians for the win!!!



No beauty so you change the topic? tsk tsk tsk



Plus at your trolling in the Iranian border thread


----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> No beauty so you change the topic? tsk tsk tsk
> 
> 
> 
> Plus at your trolling in the Iranian border thread




My goalpost....is the best goalpost. 


And I wasn't trolling at all. My posts were factual and on point. All I got in return was an infraction and a few negative ratings.


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> My goalpost....is the best goalpost.
> 
> 
> And I wasn't trolling at all. My posts were factual and on point. All I got in return was an infraction and a few negative ratings.



You intentionally were baiting the Iranian member but he did not bite. Serves you right.


----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> You intentionally were baiting the Iranian member but he did not bite. Serves you right.



Baiting whom? Again, my posts were factual and on point.

Then again, fake points on the internet never bothered me in the first place. I do realize that this is a Pakistani forum and my views are tolerated, that doesn't mean they have to be cherished or even liked by all.


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> Baiting whom? Again, my posts were factual and on point.
> 
> Then again, fake points on the internet never bothered me in the first place. I do realize that this is a Pakistani forum and my views are tolerated, that doesn't mean they have to be cherished or even liked by all.



That dude himself called you out, you Indians are textbook trolls. No ingenuity.


----------



## HttpError

Stick to the topic guys , can someone please post few more pics of Ayyan Ali  

BTW Does Bangladesh have any good looking female politicians ? and how to do Indians perceive Bengladeshi girls ? @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf




----------



## cyphercide

Informant said:


> That dude himself called you out, you Indians are textbook trolls. No ingenuity.



Call me a troll if you see so, then. Why label all Indians? You aren't posting nearly enough pictures to be considered neutral!!!

Either way, like Citizen HttpError says, we need to get back on topic.


----------



## Informant

cyphercide said:


> Call me a troll if you see so, then. Why label all Indians? You aren't posting nearly enough pictures to be considered neutral!!!
> 
> Either way, like Citizen HttpError says, we need to get back on topic.









Pretty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

ruby dhalla Sikh Canadian MP


----------



## SALMAN F

Deleted


----------



## Informant

jatt+gutts said:


> ruby dhalla Sikh Canadian MP



Not bad.


----------



## SALMAN F

Informant said:


> Pretty


Who is this in your avatar


----------



## HttpError

Gosh, some people really need to get their eye sights checked, the pics they have been posting and ladies (Aunties) they've been calling as beautiful is really saddening to see.



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this in your avatar



Who is this in your Avatar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this in your avatar



Morena Baccarin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

HttpError said:


> Gosh, some people really need to get their eye sights checked, the pics they have been posting and ladies (Aunties) they've been calling as beautiful is really saddening to see.?



Thread about politicians not models...


----------



## HttpError

shan said:


> Thread about politicians not models...



Ty Mr.Sherlock


----------



## American Pakistani

Pak-one said:


> My sinful eyes lingered only on Alina Kabaeva



Sudhar ja sudhar ja


----------



## jatt+gutts

Informant said:


> Not bad.












more picz of her


----------



## American Pakistani

HttpError said:


> Gosh, some people really need to get their eye sights checked, the pics they have been posting and ladies (Aunties) they've been calling as beautiful is really saddening to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this in your Avatar ?



So true...lol...people are posting old junk crap(no offense) & calling them beautiful.

The only beautiful in this thread are Alina(Russian), Ayyan Ali(Pakistani) & Fatima Bhutto(Pakistani).


----------



## Informant

jatt+gutts said:


> more picz of her




Eh well now she looks ok. Magazine pic is shopped so nit taken into consideration. The second pic is just not doing her justice i guess.


----------



## American Pakistani

Informant said:


> Eh well now she looks ok. Magazine pic is shopped so nit taken into consideration. The second pic is just not doing her justice i guess.



How can you like something like that? There are many beautiful Indians like Prikanya Chupra & Katrina Kaef but this one is just...eew


----------



## jatt+gutts

Informant said:


> Eh well now she looks ok. Magazine pic is shopped so nit taken into consideration. The second pic is just not doing her justice i guess.



she is a politician not model who turned to politics.


----------



## Informant

jatt+gutts said:


> she is a politician not model who turned to politics.



Yeah she ok.



Informant said:


> Eh well now she looks ok. Magazine pic is shopped so nit taken into consideration. The second pic is just not doing her justice i guess.



Fifty fifty. Some angles decent, some just plain eww. Khair ab har koi Ayyan Ali to nhin.


----------



## jatt+gutts

end of the day sunny leone is better than them all..



Informant said:


> Yeah she ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty fifty. Some angles decent, some just plain eww. Khair ab har koi Ayyan Ali to nhin.


who is she ?


----------



## Informant

jatt+gutts said:


> end of the day sunny leone is better than them all..
> 
> 
> who is she ?



Ayyan Ali is way hotter than Sunny Deol 

Model though not a ****/Moviestar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Don't get carried away we all know how Indians look like, and please.
> 
> INDIANS stop trying so HARD to prove that you got beautiful ladies, which you certainly don't . You can never beat us in BEAUTY not even in Zillion years to come. We are a superior race


----------



## American Pakistani

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali is way hotter than Sunny Deol
> 
> Model though not a ****/Moviestar.



Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Beautiful..........I lost my heart...



I want her sooo badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

HttpError said:


> Gosh, some people really need to get their eye sights checked, the pics they have been posting and ladies (Aunties) they've been calling as beautiful is really saddening to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is this in your Avatar ?


Rostam


----------



## Shahmir

German politican *Katrin Poleschner*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

American Pakistani said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Beautiful..........I lost my heart...
> 
> 
> 
> I want her sooo badly.



Gorgeous aint she? Anywasy time for namaz and then sleep. Gott a be up by 8.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahmir

German poltician *Manuela Schwesig*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


>



Glad you posted a fair puppy, coz If I had to pick on for you it would have been black,skinny and smelly


----------



## Indian Jaat

Informant said:


> Woh to first love tha. Friends since grade 8. Us waqt gori kaun dekhta hai. Ab waise brown girls are very pretty.
> Hahah tujhe ni milni koi ****


Agar tujhe Indian mil sakti hai toh muje Pakistani kyo nahi be?? 
Wese bhi tere kehne se kya hota hai woh toh mere or uske bich ki baat hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Being a DOTA 2 player i hate russians like anything (those who play the game will know my sentiments and agree to it) but Alina Kabaeva oh mama ...


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Glad you posted a fair puppy, coz If I had to pick on for you it would have been black,skinny and smelly


Ha Ha. Show this racism to Arabs. They will show u ur real fairness.


----------



## Soumitra

@cheekybird young women in India find Modi "Hot".

The Modi hotness quotient | OPEN Magazine

time to switch allegiance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali is way hotter than Sunny Deol
> 
> Model though not a ****/Moviestar.


 

Hell NO! she looks like shraddha kapoor. But sunny, she's just out of this world


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> Hell NO! she looks like shraddha kapoor. But sunny, she's just out of this world



Lanat. Fitaay Muun, Dur fitay mun. Duub mar.




Soumitra said:


> @cheekybird young women in India find Modi "Hot".
> 
> The Modi hotness quotient | OPEN Magazine
> 
> time to switch allegiance



Women find men in power hot. Not the men

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Lanat. Fitaay Muun, Dur fitay mun. Duub mar.




This guy became a politician.








Informant said:


> Lanat. Fitaay Muun, Dur fitay mun. Duub mar.


Sab makeup k kamaal h ayyan ali pe.


----------



## Indos

East Side (Indonesian)......








Nurul Arifin (Parlemen Member/Golkar Party)











Venna Melinda (Parlemen Member /Democrat Party)











Wanda Hamidah (National Mandate Party/ Partai Amanat Nasional)














Rachel Maryam (Parlemen Member/Hanura Party)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> This guy became a politician.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sab makeup k kamaal h ayyan ali pe.



Then my dear you have yet to see her in real life backstage. Gorgeous. Sunny is an old hag who just gets the Indian tharkis rolling wearing revealing clothes.


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Then my dear you have yet to see her in real life backstage. Gorgeous. Sunny is an old hag who just gets the Indian tharkis rolling wearing revealing clothes.



Please you think this way that doesn't mean everyone else does it. I was genuinely appreciating her "Facial beauty" and "Physique" 



Indos said:


> [IMG][/quote]
> Whoa! Beauuty :o:


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> Please you think this way that doesn't mean everyone else does it. I was genuinely appreciating her "Facial beauty" and "Physique"



Facial beauty is average, and physique is nice. Then again i get to be around a higher quality female pool


----------



## Indos

@Reviewer21 

We are not competing beauty here my friend, we just share our politician beauty

This is real Indonesian beauty if you want to compete with us 





Maria Selena (Putri Indonesia)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Facial beauty is average, and physique is nice. Then again i get to be around a higher quality female pool


As i said, ayyan = loads of make up  Okay you show me ayyan's without makeup pic and i'll show you sunny's.


----------



## United

Reviewer21 said:


> *Wait for a year and you'll see him topping the list*.




what is he growing boobs?


----------



## Reviewer21

Indos said:


> @Reviewer21
> 
> We are not competing beauty here my friend, we just share our politician *beauty*


You just said politician *beauty* 




Indos said:


> This is real Indonesian beauty if you want to compete with us
> 
> Maria Selena (Putri Indonesia) [/quote]
> She's Cute :wub:





United said:


> what is he growing boobs?


 You don't make any sense mate


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> As i said, ayyan = loads of make up  Okay you show me ayyan's without makeup pic and i'll show you sunny's.



Bai tu na maan, mera kya.


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Bai tu na maan, mera kya.


Hehehe aakhir oonth pahar ke niche aa hi gaya 



Informant said:


> Bai tu na maan, mera kya.


BTW here's sunny without makeup 






She looks better without makeup


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> Hehehe aakhir oonth pahar ke niche aa hi gaya
> 
> 
> BTW here's sunny without makeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks better without makeup



If you think that is NO makeup, CHAMAAAAAAAAAT

Homie that is makeup. Lip liner check, lipstick check. Othe makeup crap check. 

Little baby please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Scorpion666

Mayawati ???


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> If you think that is NO makeup, CHAMAAAAAAAAAT
> 
> Homie that is makeup. Lip liner check, lipstick check. Othe makeup crap check.
> 
> Little baby please.


LOL that's just lip liner dude even lip care sticks come with colors, it could be that else why would anyone put lip liner just after waking up. Okay excluding that??


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> LOL that's just lip liner dude even lip care sticks come with colors, it could be that else why would anyone put lip liner just after waking up. Okay excluding that??



Foundation, eyelashes. Dude these women cannot and will not let anyone take a pic without makeup. Their livelihood is to look all dolled up even if the pic i supposedly "without" makeup. It just is not gonna happen. Plus tht picture is edited. 

Is you even looking at it carefully?


----------



## jatt+gutts

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali is way hotter than Sunny Deol
> 
> Model though not a ****/Moviestar.



she is fugly,,..


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Foundation, eyelashes. Dude these women cannot and will not let anyone take a pic without makeup. Their livelihood is to look all dolled up even if the pic i supposedly "without" makeup. It just is not gonna happen. Plus tht picture is edited.
> Is you even looking at it carefully?


Any sane person can say she's without makeup.
Okay wait @levina can you tell me if there's any makeup on sunny in below pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

jatt+gutts said:


> she is fugly,,..



MAybe for you.


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Any sane person can say she's without makeup.
> Okay wait @levina can you tell me if there's any makeup on sunny in below pic.



Lipstick and foundation cream/powder.
But no eye make up.
Which politician is that???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

my2cents said:


> How did you elect them if you could not see their faces??



Based on the colours of the Burka.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## my2cents

Jaanbaz said:


> Based on the colours of the Burka.


 
I thought it only comes in one colour i.e. black.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

Indos said:


> @Reviewer21
> 
> We are not competing beauty here my friend, we just share our politician beauty
> 
> This is real Indonesian beauty if you want to compete with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Selena (Putri Indonesia)


wow....simply wow...
suddenly i am getting interested in east asian beauties...
is she a model or actress

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> Lipstick and foundation cream/powder.
> But no eye make up.


Really???



levina said:


> Which politician is that???



She's beauuty. Who gives a damn about politicians. She's the best looking on this earth till now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

all these ladies look better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

my2cents said:


> I thought it only comes in one colour i.e. black.



Comes in all colour but a saffron chaddi will always remain saffron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

Reviewer21 said:


> Really???
> 
> 
> 
> She's beauuty. Who gives a damn about politicians. She's the best looking on this earth till now.


really....best looking on earth....
u need to do some research ob beauty. then... even in the field of expertise, she is nt on top though she was penthouse pet for a year along with 3 others... but that doesn't make her best... there are many more who are better than her in looks in her own profession....


----------



## Indian Jaat

Abe Sunny Leone **** Star se Politician kab ban gayi?  



jatt+gutts said:


> all these ladies look better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Kurama said:


> really....best looking on earth....
> u need to do some research ob beauty. then... even in the field of expertise, she is nt on top though she was penthouse pet for a year along with 3 others... but that doesn't make her best... there are many more who are better than her in looks in her own profession....


Meri Marzi 

BTW can you share some "better looking pics"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Scorpion666 said:


> Mayawati ???


Here you go + Bonus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## noksss

HttpError said:


> Don't get carried away we all know how Indians look like, and please.
> 
> INDIANS stop trying so HARD to prove that you got beautiful ladies, which you certainly don't . *You can never beat us in BEAUTY* not even in Zillion years to come. *We are a superior race*



  for the bolded part 

Can i ask you a simple question pakistani how many miss world is from pakistan we have atleast 3 ladies in the list and how many miss Universe are from pakistan we have atleast 2 . So even after being a *superiorrrr raceee * you guys are still behind us . what a pity


----------



## Reviewer21

@levina What do you think about Sunny? Just curious...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slayer786

Wow what a useless topic. talk about being fickle. Should have been 8 most honest politicians.
If i wanted to look at beauty, then victoria's Secret models will do.


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Really???
> 
> 
> 
> She's beauuty. Who gives a damn about politicians. She's the best looking on this earth till now.



Yeah I am sure that female had a little make up....if there's no make up then the color of skin around the eyes and of cheeks are different( 90% of the time)


----------



## Indos

Kurama said:


> wow....simply wow...
> suddenly i am getting interested in east asian beauties...
> is she a model or actress














Maria Selena = brain, face, sport

She is a graduate from ITB (the most difficult tech university to enter in our country), basketball athlete that become Indonesian representative in Miss Universe 2012 competition. Better when she doesn't use make up doesn't it ...






You can go into our Mall in Jakarta, and you can find like this one, including the ones using hijab.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> @levina What do you think about Sunny? Just curious...


Excusez moi?? 
Sunny leone??
She looks good.Much better than Kareena kapoor atleast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> Yeah I am sure that female had a little make up....if there's no make up then the color of skin around the eyes and of cheeks are different( 90% of the time)


Well then she comes in remaining 10% 



levina said:


> She looks good.Much better than Kareena kapoor atleast.


I hate her the most

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

Indian Jaat said:


> Abe Sunny Leone **** Star se Politician kab ban gayi?


i didnt brought it first yar.. i posted pictures of ruby dhalla and this pakistani brought in their supermodel some ayyan payyan so i check mated him..yara saday naal mukabla..hamaray yaha toh w***** bhi inki modelo say better nay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khalidr

Look at the THANKS pressed in this thread, it shows every ones interest including me,.... lol


----------



## my2cents

Jaanbaz said:


> Comes in all colour but a saffron chaddi will always remain saffron.



I don't believe in this burkha for public figures but to each his own.


----------



## Indian Jaat

jatt+gutts said:


> i didnt brought it first yar.. i posted pictures of ruby dhalla and this pakistani wasbrought in their supermodel some ayyan payyan so i check mated him..yara saday naal mukabla..hamaray yaha toh randiya bhi inki modelo say better nay


Yaa Baat toh ek dum sahi bolya bhai tu  Punjab se hai kya Jatt?? Mein Haryana ka Jat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> Really???
> 
> 
> 
> She's beauuty. Who gives a damn about politicians. She's the best looking on this earth till now.



Khush? Now you believe me? 

Bhai rahne de best looking. Please. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Well then she comes in remaining 10%


Who??



Reviewer21 said:


> I hate her the most


Kareena??


----------



## jatt+gutts

for a politician ruby is damn good looking. there are more pretty indo canadian ladies who contestd the election but coundnt get elected though


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Khush? Now you believe me?
> Bhai rahne de best looking. Please. Please.


Excuse me, i don't know you. Best looking, what best looking? 



levina said:


> Who??


Sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Reviewer21 said:


> Excuse me, i don't know you. Best looking, what best looking?



Bachu agaya uunt pahard ke neeche. Chal murgha ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

Indian Jaat said:


> Yaa Baat toh ek dum sahi bolya bhai tu  Punjab se hai kya Jatt?? Mein Haryana ka Jat


yeh bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

New _Crimean attorney general_























CUTEST

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Sunny


What???
That female was sunny???

Okay just cross checked. She's Sunny.
I am on my mobile right now and may be because she was sans the make up I could not recognize her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

harsimrat kaur badal


----------



## Reviewer21

Informant said:


> Bachu agaya uunt pahard ke neeche. Chal murgha ban.



Main to mazak kr rha tha


----------



## Indian Jaat

Sonia Gandhi with Rahul Pappu
Bahut Muskil se milli hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> Okay just cross checked. She's Sunny.
> I am on my mobile right now and may be because *she was sans the make up* I could not recognize her.


???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> ???


Because there was no eye make up she looked different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> Because there was no eye make up she looked different.


Okay, so you mean she didn't have any makeup?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

Check out this 5 Indian politicians in 10 most glamorous politicians of the world 
http://www.wonderslist.com/10-most-glamorous-women-politicians-of-the-world/


----------



## Levina

Reviewer21 said:


> Okay, so you mean she didn't have any makeup?


The pic that you had shown me in that she had light make up.



Indian Jaat said:


> Sonia Gandhi with Rahul Pappu
> Bahut Muskil se milli hai


I have seen her about 10years back,and OMG!!
She has beautiful complexion and dark grey eyes,which she hides well with kohl.
I have rarely seen such glow on any lady not even the actresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

levina said:


> The pic that you had shown me in that she had light make up.


Okay  Mujhe kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

levina said:


> I have seen her about 10years back,and OMG!!
> She has beautiful complexion and dark grey eyes,which she hides well with kohl.
> I have rarely seen such glow on any lady not even the actresses.


10 years back  How much old are you? 100+ 
I know nothing about Make-up so i don't know what to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahassan

bhaiyon bachi check kero.....


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Roybot said:


> WTF she is is hideous, why would you even mention her here !!!


eyes look like that of an undead


----------



## Informant

Sahir Apa! 

Uff LOVE!


----------



## Levina

Indian Jaat said:


> 10 years back  How much old are you? 100+
> I know nothing about Make-up so i don't know what to say


I said 10yrs back right??
And yes I am 120yrs old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

levina said:


> I said 10yrs back right??
> And yes I am 120yrs old.


Yeah you said 10 years back and look you are really more than 100

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*Bernadine Rose Senanayake* MP is a Sri Lankan politician,[2] activist. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament, she was the leader of the opposition in Western Provincial Council . Rosy Senanayake has served as the Sri Lankan High Commissioner for Malaysia and was a Goodwill Ambassador for the United Nations Population Fund. She has been an activist on several issues and an active figure in the opposition gaining much lime light.


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> *Bernadine Rose Senanayake* MP is a Sri Lankan politician,[2] activist. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament, she was the leader of the opposition in Western Provincial Council . Rosy Senanayake has served as the Sri Lankan High Commissioner for Malaysia and was a Goodwill Ambassador for the United Nations Population Fund. She has been an activist on several issues and an active figure in the opposition gaining much lime light.



Isshhhhhh

Hata sawan ki ghata.

@cheekybird
This first one is for you 

1. RAHUL GANDHI







2. CHIRAG PASWAN






3. Jyotiraditya Scindia






4. Kalikesh Narayan Singh Deo






5. OMAR ABDULLAH






6. SHASHI THAROOR








@Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> seriously??
> 
> View attachment 30956



OMG what the heck is this thing ?


----------



## jandk

Gibbs said:


> *Bernadine Rose Senanayake* MP is a Sri Lankan politician,[2] activist. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament, she was the leader of the opposition in Western Provincial Council . Rosy Senanayake has served as the Sri Lankan High Commissioner for Malaysia and was a Goodwill Ambassador for the United Nations Population Fund. She has been an activist on several issues and an active figure in the opposition gaining much lime light.



She looks odd. Is she half white?


----------



## Secret Service

airbus said:


> bhaiyon bachi check kero.....


dont tell me he is Sahir Lodhi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Reviewer21 said:


> Beat her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Age: 65 but still gorgeous.



We don't beat 65 year old


----------



## Gibbs

jandk said:


> She looks odd. Is she half white?



Nope contrary to popular belief, Given that most westerners and Indians come across are Lankans of Tamil descent who tend to be darker in general.. Other Lankans come in all shades and complexions



levina said:


> Isshhhhhh
> 
> Hata sawan ki ghata.



??


----------



## Informant

ghazaliy2k said:


> We don't beat 65 year old


----------



## nair

I have seen few threads on same topic..... But the difference is that this thread is allowed to continue..... so what is the difference here??????

You have 2 male politicians.... Otherwise normally these threads goes tharki way.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jandk

Gibbs said:


> Nope contrary to popular belief, Given that most westerners and Indians come across are Lankans of Tamil descent who tend to be darker in general.. Other Lankans come in all shades and complexions
> 
> 
> 
> ??



I didn't mean any offence. I just thought she looked too pale to be a full blooded Sri Lankan. Guess I was wrong


----------



## Jaanbaz

my2cents said:


> I don't believe in this burkha for public figures but to each his own.



I don't believe any woman should be forced to wear one, but if she wants to then its her choice not some wannabe feminist terrorist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

jandk said:


> I didn't mean any offence. I just thought she looked too pale to be a full blooded Sri Lankan. Guess I was wrong



Well it's a popular misconception.. Like i said given that a disproportionate number of the diaspora happens to be Lankans of Tamil origin who tend to be darker in general.. Most outsiders generalize what Lankans look like.. It's not a uniform nationality.. SL is a highly multi ethnic society thats been at the cross roads of the east and west for a millenia.. So the population is very diverse 

For example






to

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

Gibbs said:


> Well it's a popular misconception.. Like i said given that a disproportionate number of the diaspora happens to be Lankans of Tamil origin who tend to be darker in general.. Most outsiders generalize what Lankans look like.. It's not a uniform nationality.. SL is a highly multi ethnic society thats been at the cross roads of the east and west for a millenia.. So the population is very diverse
> 
> For example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to




Attapattu (sorry for my spelling) one of my favourite captains and cricketer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Jaanbaz said:


> I don't believe any woman should be forced to wear one, but if she wants to then its her choice not some wannabe feminist terrorist.



Some woman actually one to wear that it is weird, one aunty in my neighborhood never used to wear it while I was growing up but few years back she back super mazbi supposedly and started wearing it. I was like aunty why you wearing that and she got all snappy, "Oh you going to tell me how to dress now". I was like oops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

KingMamba said:


> Some woman actually one to wear that it is weird, one aunty in my neighborhood never used to wear it while I was growing up but few years back she back super mazbi supposedly and started wearing it. I was like aunty why you wearing that and she got all snappy, "Oh you going to tell me how to dress now". I was like oops.



Some people want to show how pious they are by acting, showing or making a statement with their clothes. Not everyone is like that though, I guess some women generally want to wear the burka and that's totally their choice.


----------



## jandk

Gibbs said:


> Well it's a popular misconception.. Like i said given that a disproportionate number of the diaspora happens to be Lankans of Tamil origin who tend to be darker in general.. Most outsiders generalize what Lankans look like.. It's not a uniform nationality.. SL is a highly multi ethnic society thats been at the cross roads of the east and west for a millenia.. So the population is very diverse
> 
> For example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to



Point taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

what about these wild lioness? 





Mamta






Mayawati


----------



## MOHSENAM

Pak-one said:


> My sinful eyes lingered only on Alina Kabaeva





you should be careful of your eyes more.


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> Ha Ha. Show this racism to Arabs. They will show u ur real fairness.



Lol, We Treat them (Arabs) and you Indians equally, frankly speaking I have seen many Arabs (Khaleejis) and know exactly what they look like. However, didn't expect you'd so much hurt that you would spend all this time finding this crap lol.

I guess the fact remains as stated above, which is black, skinny and smelly  I hope you know what I mean 



noksss said:


> for the bolded part
> 
> Can i ask you a simple question pakistani how many miss world is from pakistan we have atleast 3 ladies in the list and how many miss Universe are from pakistan we have atleast 2 . So even after being a *superiorrrr raceee * you guys are still behind us . what a pity



Listen Einstein, here's a fun fact for you. *Pakistan never participated in any beauty pageant.* BTW that was a joke, but it takes some brain to understand an intellectual joke which is apparent from your comment that you have none

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Lol, We Treat them (Arabs) and you Indians equally, frankly speaking I have seen many Arabs (Khaleejis) and know exactly what they look like. However, didn't expect you'd so much hurt that you would spend all this time finding this crap lol.
> 
> I guess the fact remains as stated above, which is black, skinny and smelly  I hope you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Einstein, here's a fun fact for you. *Pakistan never participated in any beauty pageant.* BTW that was a joke, but it takes some brain to understand an intellectual joke which is apparent from your comment that you have none


After all Blabbering u are still not able to respond to the video link. TRUTH HURTS.


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> After all Blabbering u are still not able to respond to the video link. TRUTH HURTS.



I am allergic to people who continue to live in state of denial, so I rest my case here and let people decide. It's already too late, gonna hit the bed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> I am allergic to people who continue to live in state of denial, so I rest my case here and let people decide. It's already too late, gonna hit the bed


Still not responding to the video. Talk bout state of denial. .

Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

WAR-rior said:


> Still not responding to the video. Talk bout state of denial. .
> 
> Pakistanis.



Why do I have to respond to this video, which I didn't even bother watching, BTW we were discussing Indians and Pakisani from where did the Arabs came in ? lol fact is and will remain forever, Pakistanis LOOK Way too good for Indians  and World knows it even Arabs  (Hint Hint: Personal Experience)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

HttpError said:


> Why do I have to respond to this video, which I didn't even bother watching, BTW we were discussing Indians and Pakisani from where did the Arabs came in ? lol fact is and will remain forever, Pakistanis LOOK Way too good for Indians  and World knows it even Arabs  (Hint Hint: Personal Experience)


Bla Bla Bla. All is fake. Respond with a proper link or fact. Nobody in the world cares what a Pakistani thinks or believes. Pakistani can only be insulted, jailed, exploited not only outside but now also inside its own border. Great Nation called Pakistan.


----------



## B+ Dracula

Reviewer21 said:


> Imran khan??? Attractive?


63 Age hy...Baba hy baba


faisal6309 said:


> Now you must be saying why your people fought war against Russians!!!


Pahly pta naiii tha.....


----------



## B+ Dracula

Shahmir kashmir said:


> And how can we forget Mr. And Mrs. 420


Yar maray QUAID ki Indians kay Agay Bayizzatii tu na kro?? ...Kuch to khiyal kro...



MOHSENAM said:


> Iranic in my opinion is whoever that is not Arab , Russian , European , African and Chinese.
> Iranian,Pakistanis,Indians,Afghan,Tajik.


Change Your Opinion....Dear
Pakistan is not a One "Millat" like Iranins/Turks/Arabs....We're diversed & Mix of All


----------



## Kurama

Indos said:


> View attachment 31479
> 
> 
> Maria Selena = brain, face, sport
> 
> She is a graduate from ITB (the most difficult tech university to enter in our country), basketball athlete that become Indonesian representative in Miss Universe 2012 competition. Better when she doesn't use make up doesn't it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can go into our Mall in Jakarta, and you can find like this one, including the ones using hijab.......


she looks great.....
beauty with brains.... i hv always liked smart ladies....but not the one who outsmart me...



levina said:


> What???
> That female was sunny???
> 
> Okay just cross checked. She's Sunny.
> I am on my mobile right now and may be because she was sans the make up I could not recognize her.


lol... u didn't recognised the most searched female on net....
she is hot by the way no one will deny it...but there are better out there.... in Indian she is good...but short..
by the way u know she is nurse child one....what u call them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

HttpError said:


> Why do I have to respond to this video, which I didn't even bother watching, BTW we were discussing Indians and Pakisani from where did the Arabs came in ? lol fact is and will remain forever, Pakistanis LOOK Way too good for Indians  and World knows it even Arabs  (Hint Hint: Personal Experience)


don't boast much of Pakistani beauty or i will marry a pakistanii girl...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

cyphercide said:


> I'm sure that hundreds of African and Indian ladies are now heartbroken over your merciless verdict.


Shhhhh...!!!! Your Indian Counterpart will kill you......



American Pakistani said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Beautiful..........I lost my heart...
> I want her sooo badly.


Acha yar ...Kul rishta DONE.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B+ Dracula

noksss said:


> Can i ask you a simple question pakistani how many miss world is from pakistan we have atleast 3 ladies in the list and how many miss Universe are from pakistan we have atleast 2 . So even after being a superiorrrr raceee you guys are still behind us . what a pity


MIss world type of Events are Considered Haram in our Society ...We never send our ladies in Slutty competitions...


----------



## noksss

HttpError said:


> Lol, We Treat them (Arabs) and you Indians equally, frankly speaking I have seen many Arabs (Khaleejis) and know exactly what they look like. However, didn't expect you'd so much hurt that you would spend all this time finding this crap lol.
> 
> I guess the fact remains as stated above, which is black, skinny and smelly  I hope you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Listen Einstein, here's a fun fact for you. *Pakistan never participated in any beauty pageant.* BTW that was a joke, but it takes some brain to understand an intellectual joke which is apparent from your comment that you have none


 

You never sent a girl A small google would gelp einstein  

*Zehra Sheerazi*

*Sheerazi went on to compete in the 2003 Miss World University pageant in *Korea*.[1] Sheerazi did not win the Miss World University Pageant crown but she was the sixth runner-up and given the Peace Ambassador Award. More over, it was the first time that a representative of Pakistan participated in the 16 year history of the show*


----------



## cheekybird

levina said:


> @cheekybird
> This first one is for you
> 
> 1. RAHUL GANDHI
> 
> 
> View attachment 31490


Chehray pe banawat ka ghusa,ankhon se chalakta pyar bhi hai,
Is shoq e Ada ko Kia kahiye ,inkar bhi hai ikrar bhi hai 



Soumitra said:


> @cheekybird young women in India find Modi "Hot".
> 
> The Modi hotness quotient | OPEN Magazine
> 
> time to switch allegiance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Jaat

cheekybird said:


> Chehray pe banawat ka ghusa,ankhon se chalakta pyar bhi hai,
> Is shoq e Ada ko Kia kahiye ,inkar bhi hai ikrar bhi hai


Punam ki rat me chand badal jata hai,
Waqt k sath insan badal jata hai,
Sochte hai ki apko tang na kare,
Magar sochte sochte plan badal jata hai.. 


cheekybird said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Indian Jaat said:


> Punam ki rat me chand badal jata hai,
> Waqt k sath insan badal jata hai,
> Sochte hai ki apko tang na kare,
> Magar sochte sochte plan badal jata hai..


Tere peson ko mere purse main jaga mil jaye,mere ishq main Teri Dolat fana ho jaye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian Jaat

cheekybird said:


> Tere peson ko mere purse main jaga mil jaye,mere ishq main Teri Dolat fana ho jaye


Kabhi Tum Gor Se Dekho Aaina;
Kabhi Tum Gor Se Dekho Aaina;
Khud Hi Hanskar Kahoge...
Made in China!
Made in China! 

Aur Peson ki baat mat karo rona aa jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

Indian Jaat said:


> Kabhi Tum Gor Se Dekho Aaina;
> Kabhi Tum Gor Se Dekho Aaina;
> Khud Hi Hanskar Kahoge...
> Made in China!
> Made in China!
> 
> Aur Peson ki baat mat karo rona aa jata hai

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indian Jaat

cheekybird said:


>


Mangetar Meri Hogi or Shadi Apki hogi toh kya hua aap toh Girl ho 

Woh Ishq Ki Raaho Mein Kya Kamaal Karti Hai;
Woh Ishq Ki Raaho Mein Kya Kamaal Karti Hai;
Likhti Hai I Love You Aur Send to All Karti Hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Meirav Cohen, current Knesset member.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> ??



So you dont understand hindi do you?


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> So you dont understand hindi do you?



Leave my Sri Lankan Brothers alone you Evil Mouse !  

Mouse seh yaaad ayaaa....thoraa sa kal ka bachaa hovaaa Chocolate Mousse hiii khilaa deiiin aaap !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

levina said:


> So you dont understand hindi do you?


I do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

cheekybird said:


> I do



Pashto aatiii nahin Hindi pehleiii aa gaiii !  

Aaap bhi Bacha Khan key Party mein seh haiin !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Armstrong said:


> Pashto aatiii nahin Hindi pehleiii aa gaiii !
> 
> Aaap bhi Bacha Khan key Party mein seh haiin !


Pashto bhi Ati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

cheekybird said:


> Pashto bhi Ati hai



Koi nahin aatiiii ! 

I talked to you in Pashto and you said 'Aaap seh kripyaa haiii keh keval kaun si bhashaa mein parantuuu baat kar raheiii hain' !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

500 said:


> Meirav Cohen, current Knesset member.



She alright, beautiful eyes though.


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Leave my Sri Lankan Brothers alone you Evil Mouse !



Ohh I didnt know @Gibbs was Sri lankan,i cant view flags on mobile and I've seen him post on Indian political threads so often that it mislead me into believing he was an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> She alright, beautiful eyes though.



So Informy...in NYC all the ladies I met remembered you as their 'Sweet Little Brother' - Its good you're creating a better image of Pakistan abroad ! 



levina said:


> Ohh I didnt know @Gibbs was Sri lankan,i cant view flags on mobile and I've seen him post on Indian political threads so often that it mislead me into believing he was an Indian.



I'm gonna call your BOSS up and tell them how you're surfing away on PDF at work !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> I'm gonna call your BOSS up and tell them how you're surfing away on PDF at work !


Do it baby!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Do it baby!



Why do you call me Baby all the time when I'm old enough to be the Uncle of all 200 of your Babies ?  

Waisee 200 Babies - Are you a human or a Queen Ant ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Why do you call me Baby all the time when I'm old enough to be the Uncle of all 200 of your Babies ?
> Waisee 200 Babies - Are you a human or a Queen Ant ?


I am no baby producing machine 
And I call somebody "baby" only when I am sarcastic.So dont take it literally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> And I call somebody "baby" only when I am sarcastic.So dont take it literally.



Baby when sounding sarcastic ? 

Should I go for 'Donkey' when I'm sarcastic ? 

No I can't call you a Donkey ! 

Probably because the Donkey's would then beat the crap out of me for comparing them to a Monkey ! 

I'm a Lion by the way ! 

Just kidding ghusaaa nahin karnaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Informant said:


> Ayyan Ali is way hotter than Sunny Deol
> 
> Model though not a ****/Moviestar.





Top of the list from Pakistan. Nawaz's daughter is pretty but she looks like Plastic and i don't know what people see in Hina Rabbani Khar.



Reviewer21 said:


> Hell NO! she looks like shraddha kapoor. But sunny, she's just out of this world




Man,

Everyone's taste in Beauty is different. I like tomboyish girls so for me aunties like Sunny leone are unattractive.




Soumitra said:


> @cheekybird young women in India find Modi "Hot".
> 
> The Modi hotness quotient | OPEN Magazine
> 
> time to switch allegiance





Informant said:


> Women find men in power hot. Not the men



Women are naturally attracted to dominant men. Everyone is not like respected @cheekybird ji who wants to become wife and mother at same time. ( Rahul is a child trapped in man's body )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

cheekybird said:


>



Biwi teri ho aur suhaag raat meri ho     J/K

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

anonymus said:


> Top of the list from Pakistan. Nawaz's daughter is pretty but she looks like Plastic and i don't know what people see in Hina Rabbani Khar.
> 
> 
> 
> Women are naturally attracted to dominant men. Everyone is not like respected @cheekybird ji who wants to become wife and mother at same time. ( Rahul is a child trapped in man's body )



Maryam is pretty for a woman in her 40! She is forty! 

HRK is an elegant woman.


----------



## arp2041

The most beautiful politician on earth.............it's there in her name itself - *HASINA!!!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

Informant said:


> Maryam is pretty for a woman in her 40! She is forty!
> .





4 or 40, she has Plasticine look, either due to excessive makeup or adventures of plastic surgeons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

anonymus said:


> 4 or 40, she has Plasticine look, either due to excessive makeup or adventures of plastic surgeons.



That i dont know nor i care. Looks wise, she's pretty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skullMAN

arp2041 said:


> The most beautiful politician on earth.............it's there in her name itself - *HASINA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ok aab hasooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

levina said:


> Ohh I didnt know @Gibbs was Sri lankan,i cant view flags on mobile and I've seen him post on Indian political threads so often that it mislead me into believing he was an Indian.



Well i like to analyse global politics and not just confine it to SL or Australia.. Especially if it has an impact on either 

Anyways i'd like to know what you meant by the comment.. Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sami Ullah Khattak

*Alina Kabaeva (Russia) is most beautiful among all of these... Should be placed at No.01. *


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> Well i like to analyse global politics and not just confine it to SL or Australia.. Especially if it has an impact on either
> 
> Anyways i'd like to know what you meant by the comment.. Cheers


It would literally mean "remove the clouds" and its a Mumbaiya style of saying " I am not interested in what you said".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gibbs

*Upeksha Swarnamali*, MP ,born June 26, 1984 is a Sri Lankan politician, model and television actress. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Imran for me... Wasn't Benazir quite beautiful??


----------



## Gibbs

Gibbs said:


> *Upeksha Swarnamali*, MP ,born June 26, 1984 is a Sri Lankan politician, model and television actress. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament



Personally i dont find her pretty just voluptuous!!.. These days you dont need much brains to get in to SL parliament

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> *Upeksha Swarnamali*, MP ,born June 26, 1984 is a Sri Lankan politician, model and television actress. A current member of the Sri Lankan parliament




Indian actress and politician 
Gul Panag : member of AAP (political party)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gibbs

levina said:


> Indian actress and politician
> Gul Panag : member of AAP (political party)
> 
> View attachment 31568
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31569



Wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> Wow


She was miss India some 7-8 years back.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> She was miss India some 7-8 years back.



Meri Dimpu 






MP- Samajwadi party !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Meri Dimpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP- Samajwadi party !!





Priyanka Gandhi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Priyanka Gandhi
> 
> 
> View attachment 31571



Yuck

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

Like i mentioned earlier.. You dont need much brains to run for office in SL..* 


Anarkali Akarsha* (born 12 July 1987,as *Anarkali Janitha Jayatilaka*) is an award winning Sri Lankan film and teledrama actress, model,singer, TV presenter and a politician. She was elected to the Southern Province Council. She is the youngest female councillor to date, and the sole female member on the Council.



















levina said:


> Priyanka Gandhi
> 
> 
> View attachment 31571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31572



Too masculine imo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

chak de INDIA said:


> Yuck



Now I really Like this woman,dont utter a word bad about NAfisa Ali.

Nafisa Ali- Actress/poltician
Even at the age of 56 she looks beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jandk

levina said:


> Priyanka Gandhi
> 
> 
> View attachment 31571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31572



Groce


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Priyanka Gandhi
> 
> 
> View attachment 31571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31572



Why are you posting pictures of feminine men ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

levina said:


> Now I really Like this woman,dont utter a word bad about NAfisa Ali.
> 
> Nafisa Ali- Actress/poltician
> Even at the age of 56 she looks beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 31573



She looks beauty-pool !!

Old wines always tastes better 

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Gibbs said:


> Too masculine imo


Wont deny.


jandk said:


> Groce



i dont think so.


Armstrong said:


> Why are you posting pictures of feminine men ?


I would post the pic of my personal fav male politician but then .....wait for some time I'll post his pic later.



chak de INDIA said:


> She looks beauty-pool !!
> 
> Old wines always tastes better
> 
> .




She always looked good.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anonymus

levina said:


> Priyanka Gandhi
> 
> 
> View attachment 31571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31572




*Man* of the Family.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I would post the pic of my personal fav male politician but then .....wait for some time I'll post his pic later.



So when are you coming into Politics ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> So when are you coming into Politics ?


I would first work for the community and then join politics.
And when I enter I would make sure that i recover my investment with its interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Lyra Virna (parlemen member), PPP





Arzety biblina (parlemen member)/ this one is old woman

Another Indonesian .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Avisheik said:


> Not sure if she is counted as politician but Bhutanese queen is definitely the best in south asia


Nope.. Hina Rabbani Khar is best in South Asia, second best, Imran Khan...


----------



## HttpError

Kurama said:


> don't boast much of Pakistani beauty or i will marry a pakistanii girl...



From where will you get one ? , for that you will have to come to Pakistan  or go abroad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

Armstrong said:


> So when are you coming into Politics ?



She is already in politics..... She is the leader of the house and Mr. Levina is the opposition leader..... @levina

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

nair said:


> She is already in politics..... She is the leader of the house and Mr. Levina is the opposition leader..... @levina




So you are that member of opposition party who has been feeding nonsense to my opposition leader???
I will have to keep him away from you,right now the opposition sways whichever way i want it to.But you would be a bad influence on the opposition leader.



drunken-monke said:


> Nope.. Hina Rabbani Khar is best in South Asia, second best, Imran Khan...


She's hyped.
There's so much media hype around her,she has a good sense of dressing up, thats it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

noksss said:


> You never sent a girl A small google would gelp einstein
> 
> *Zehra Sheerazi*
> 
> *Sheerazi went on to compete in the 2003 Miss World University pageant in *Korea*.[1] Sheerazi did not win the Miss World University Pageant crown but she was the sixth runner-up and given the Peace Ambassador Award. More over, it was the first time that a representative of Pakistan participated in the 16 year history of the show*



She is a Canadian-Pakistani, she never represented Pakistan officially, any one who has Pakistani roots and participates him/her self does not mean they are representing us OFFICIALLY but I guess its too hard for you to understand what does "OFFICIALLY Representing a country" means. duh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## drunken-monke

levina said:


> So you are that member of opposition party who has been feeding nonsense to my opposition leader???
> I will have to keep him away from you,right now the opposition sways whichever way i want it to.But you would be a bad influence on the opposition leader.
> 
> 
> She's hyped.
> There's so much media hype around her,she has a good sense of dressing up, thats it.


But doesn't that count in her looks?? How about Monika levinsky?? Oops sorry she was a staff in White house....


----------



## Kurama

HttpError said:


> From where will you get one ? , for that you will have to come to Pakistan  or go abroad


hehehe.. for that...i will visit Pakistan....
koi to chori mil hi jaye gii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Kurama said:


> hehehe.. for that...i will visit Pakistan....
> koi to chori mil hi jaye gii...



Why do you think that? Whats so special about you huh ? list why you can be a good candidate lol.


----------



## Levina

drunken-monke said:


> But doesn't that count in her looks?? How about Monika levinsky?? Oops sorry she was a staff in White house....


Correction:
Its not LEVIN-sky
It is LEWIN-sky.


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Correction:
> Its not LEVIN-sky
> It is LEWIN-sky.



Leave that poor woman alone, Levina Naidu ! 

Naidu is the only South Indian name I know of ! 

Sarojini Naidu - I have great respect for her !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Leave that poor woman alone, Levina Naidu !
> 
> Naidu is the only South Indian name I know of !
> 
> Sarojini Naidu - I have great respect for her !


If you can access youtube then please watch the video I've posted for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurama

HttpError said:


> Why do you think that? Whats so special about you huh ? list why you can be a good candidate lol.


i am one of those males who are confident enough of themselves....
whats special abt me.....Dont know....let the women themselves decide abt it ..


----------



## HttpError

Kurama said:


> i am one of those males who are confident enough of themselves....
> whats special abt me.....Dont know....let the women themselves decide abt it ..


----------



## Kurama

HttpError said:


>


ki ho gaya....


----------



## Secret Service

she is not a politician but difficult to beat..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

secretservice said:


> she is not a politician but difficult to beat..



Seriously man, Aiza Khan is in a league of her own. I really admire her but in a good way

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

HttpError said:


> Seriously man, Aiza Khan is in a league of her own. I really admire her but in a good way


yeah right...she is young and beautiful, and also getting fat...


----------



## American Pakistani

Anoushirvan said:


> Acha yar ...Kul rishta DONE.....



I wish...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

secretservice said:


> she is not a politician but difficult to beat..


Okey, so we are competing our women here not just a politicians, so how about this Indonesian girl...........









Raline Rahmat Shah















Nabila Syakieb (This girl has Arab blood/not really pour Indonesian)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Indos said:


> Nabila Syakieb (This girl has Arab blood/not really pour Indonesian)


Seemz Mix of Indonesia + Arab....but I like her ( I like Unique different faces ) that make Storm in a Tea Cup of my HEART


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> Seemz Mix of Indonesia + Arab....but I like her ( I like Unique different faces ) that make Storm in a Tea Cup of my HEART



Nabila Syakieb is still quite young, this one I bring 37 years old Indonesian who has Arab blood in case you like older women ....










Najwa Shihab (News TV anchor/Metro TV)


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> Biwi teri ho aur suhaag raat meri ho     J/K






anonymus said:


> . ( Rahul is a child trapped in man's body )


Awww how cute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop




----------



## cheekybird

Jessica_L said:


>


Wrong thread this one is for most attractive ones like Rahul


----------



## Koovie

Leader said:


> *Mara Carfagna (Italy)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Linde (Sweden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear
> 
> 
> two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...
> 
> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !
> 
> p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *




*So if Imran Khan and Hinna Rabbani Khar came together and produced a child, it would get the 1st place right?*


----------



## B+ Dracula

Indos said:


> Nabila Syakieb is still quite young, this one I bring 37 years old Indonesian who has Arab blood in case you like older women ....


I need more ....Plz share more Indonesian model Girls pics......I like them all...but let me pick (the Best)


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> I need more ....Plz share more Indonesian model Girls pics......I like them all...but let me pick (the Best)



Another ....









Olla Ramlan, Dian Sastrowardoyo





Pevita Pierce (Mix-Indonesia/British)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Late Benazir Bhutto...lolzz...


----------



## Informant

You people disappoint me


HAIDER said:


> Late Benazir Bhutto...lolzz...



Fake. BB no matter how promiscuous wasnt this much apay se bahir.


----------



## Prometheus

Informant said:


> You Indians need to please stop posting you women in Politics. They might be women of substance no doubt, but they sure aint pretty. Not even after a 5 shots of tequila





u were saying something?


----------



## Informant

Prometheus said:


> u were saying something?



Please you come up with one? That too a 6 at best? 

Kangaroo please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

I haven’t read through all 30 pages of posts but I do think President Obama has "swag" as the kids say, despite the fact that I am a conservative who voted against him twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Olla Ramlan

@Anoushirvan ....bigger picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## B+ Dracula

Indos said:


> Another ....
> 
> Olla Ramlan, Dian Sastrowardoyo
> Pevita Pierce (Mix-Indonesia/British)
> Attached Files:
> upload_2014-5-21_21-26-57.jpeg
> File size:6.3 KB
> Views:7
> upload_2014-5-21_21-39-10.jpeg
> File size:6.3 KB





Indos said:


> Olla Ramlan


MAN..........AWESOME......
MY PICK EXTENDED TO 4 .....YOU KNOW THAT WHY???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Anoushirvan said:


> MAN..........AWESOME......
> MY PICK EXTENDED TO 4 .....YOU KNOW THAT WHY???



4 is still Halal ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

secretservice said:


> she is not a politician but difficult to beat..



She is mine  Beta ye teri bhabhi he 
When i first saw her in an ad almost 3 years ago usi waqt se dil agaya tha


----------



## KingMamba

Indos said:


> 4 is still Halal ....



Brother no doubt these Indonesian women are beautiful, they do not look like most other East Asians many must be of mixed descent?


----------



## Rafi

Ayyan Ali - is simply beautiful .

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Progressive1

Prometheus said:


>



Indian politicians from Punjab posted in this thread are good(including canadian ones), not surprising considering proximity to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Rafi said:


> Ayyan Ali - is simply beautiful .


 
Bhabi aaap deekh rahiii haiiin idhar kiyaa ho rahaa haiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Armstrong said:


> Bhabi aaap deekh rahiii haiiin idhar kiyaa ho rahaa haiii ?



Hahahaha - love you bro - you are the best tension cutter on this site, keep it up - and no - don't tell bhabi (

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

dexter said:


> She is mine  Beta ye teri bhabhi he
> When i first saw her in an ad almost 3 years ago usi waqt se dil agaya tha


na yar issa tu naa kaho.....ye tu app ki bhi bhabi han ..
kiya karain....


----------



## Indos

KingMamba said:


> Brother no doubt these Indonesian women are beautiful, they do not look like most other East Asians many must be of mixed descent?



Malay race is quite different compare to Chinese, Japanese, and Korean. We have big eyes, and the feature is quite different with East Asian look. Actually our oldest tribal, Dayak (living in Sumatra and Kalimantan/Borneo) has more East Asian look than ordinary Indonesian. Some of this tribe is still primitive and still live in jungle.

Some of Dayak tribe actually really look like Chinese....their eyes is small and has relatively white skin (I met two of Borneo/Kalimantan girls personally in Jakarta and they look exactly like Chinese, small eyes and white skin). Indonesian people (majority Malay), in majority, has brown skin. Based on latest DNA founding, actually all East Asian race comes from Indonesia. So, there is still some connection between us and East Asian, Dayak tribe is the missing link.

Yup, we have so many ethnic....and I think Arab/Pakistan/India/Chinese trader since very old time also make Indonesian people look quite different and has more variation compare to East Asian people variation (we can say that all Japanese seems to look the same, but not Indonesian). Beside that, middle class people usually has better look than ordinary Indonesian.

If they are mixed, I will said it. If I dont said it, so it is pure blooded Indonesian (Actually our DNA has so many variation, not like Japanese DNA, so I don't know whether we can be said as pure, beside that Indonesia also has so many ethnic and we are mixing into one another)

The feature of Mix Indonesian will be like this:





Tamara Blezinky (Mix: Indonesian/European)






Nabila Syakieb (Mix: Indonesian/Arab)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

secretservice said:


> na yar issa tu naa kaho.....ye tu app ki bhi bhabi han ..
> kiya karain....




Beta aapke khwabon meiin 
Bas yar esi biwi mil jaye to life ka maza hi kuch aur ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

from Pakistan with Love ...




















dexter said:


> Beta aapke khwabon meiin
> Bas yar esi biwi mil jaye to life ka maza hi kuch aur ho



tu bhi meri tarhan kwaran han,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

QUEEN RANIA OF JORDAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

secretservice said:


> from Pakistan with Love ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tu bhi meri tarhan kwaran han,,,,



Yr tum fazul mein iski pics daal ke isse awami kar rhe ho
Mein nahi chahta tumhari bhabi ko koi buri nazar se dekhe 


Mohammad ibn Abubakar said:


> aisi biwio k nakhry hi khatam nai hoty


Mein iske har nakhre uthane ke liye tayar hun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prometheus

creed04 said:


> Indian politicians from Punjab posted in this thread are good(including canadian ones), not surprising considering proximity to Pakistan.


lol


----------



## Indos

Nita Zatulini (West Sumatra)






Nita Zatulini






Marini Zumarnis (Minang/Bugis) West Sumatra and Sulawesi blood.

@KingMamba Some Indonesian looks like Arab actually, even in my family some of them looks like Arab (maybe 30 % in term of similarity) and my best friend from West Sumatra origin (my tribe) is really looks like Bashar Al-Assad ..... (but my friend are much more handsome than that butcher) even though we are pure Indonesian.

In West Java, that region has many people that looks like Chinese with similar narrow eyes and there are also with bigger eyes but still retain white skin of Chinese. West Java is one of the fanatic Muslim region in Indonesia beside West Sumatra and Aceh. Palembang people are also like Chinese but Muslim. Many people from Kalimantan are like Chinese as well. Indonesian are vary. We also have, if I am not mistaken, around 7 million people with recent Chinese ethnic, but almost that recent Chinese ethnic people now are not Muslim, so massive inter-married only happened in the past with Malay race.The past Chinese people has already blend with Malay race and embraced Islam (before Dutch came).

@Anoushirvan : Another one for you.....


----------



## Indos

How come this journalist follow our discussion here...? 



*Hina Rabbani, Imran Khan among world’s most attractive politicians*
May 20, 2014 BY Rimla Batool




Pakistan’s former foreign minister Hina Rabbani Khar has been named the third most attractive politician in the world with Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) chief Imran Khan at number eight in a list published by an American Jounal.

American Journal ‘Real Clear’ issued the list of nine most attractive politicians in the world.

The list was topped by Mara Carfagna, an Italian Minister and a former model.

*Mexican president Enrique Nieto was placed on number two while Pakistan’s Khar made it to the third rank with her classy outfits and designer accessories. *

*Known for her style and class, Khar is also highly qualified with a masters degree in business management from University of Massachusetts.

She has served as the 26th foreign minister of Pakistan. *

Hans Linde, a 27-year-old Swedish politician was listed as fourth of the nine most attractive politicians in the world, followed by Israeli politician Orly Levy and United States presidential candidate Mitt Romney on number five and six.

Russia’s Alina Kabaeva, member of United Russia party, was listed at number seven. Kabaeva is also a retired rhythmic gymnast and has won two Olympic medals, 14 world championship medals and 25 European championship medals.

She has also been romantically linked with Russian President Vladimir Putin.

*PTI Chief Imran Khan, a former cricketer and a philanthropist, was listed as the eighth most attractive politician. He was the captain of Pakistan cricket team in ICC World Cup of 1992 and led to win the WC trophy.*

The list concludes with Sarah Palin, former candidate for vice president from US republican party .

Hina Rabbani, Imran Khan among world’s most attractive politicians | Pakistan Today


----------



## jamahir

1. ri sol-ju ( wife of the north korean leader )...












2. priyanka chaturvedi ( a leader in the congress party of india )...
















3. hina rabbani...


----------



## jamahir

1. asma al-assad...











2. ayesha gaddafi...


----------



## Srinivas

Princess of Dubai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

put Reham Khan in the list now...


----------



## jamahir

Srinivas said:


> Princess of Dubai



pretty... and the shape of her face reminds me of soha ali khan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pardesi

KP Ambassador for Street Children

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Yes some similarities, one more pic of the pretty one 






Soha Ali Khan has some what round face. BTW she is also active in FB !



jamahir said:


> pretty... and the shape of her face reminds me of soha ali khan...


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## jamahir

Pardesi said:


> KP Ambassador for Street Children
> 
> View attachment 214754



what is kp??



Srinivas said:


> Yes some similarities, one more pic of the pretty one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soha Ali Khan has some what round face.



true... soha's face is broader.



Srinivas said:


> BTW she is also active in FB !



i see... i will look... thanks.



secretservice said:


>



too slim, but who is she??


----------



## zootinali

King and Queen Of Bhutan


----------



## jamahir

zootinali said:


> King and Queen Of Bhutan



the king is handsome, the queen quite ordinary.


----------



## Secret Service

@jamahir 
Reham Khan ....wife of Imran khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zootinali

jamahir said:


> the king is handsome, the queen quite ordinary.


She is very nice actually , I follow her on facebook.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

some dashing fellows... the third one is carlos and the last is stalin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Gaddafi's female body gaurd







jamahir said:


> some dashing fellows... the third one is carlos and the last is stalin...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

My favorite, Hina R Khar..



Leader said:


> *Mara Carfagna (Italy)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Linde (Sweden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear
> 
> 
> two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...
> 
> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !
> 
> p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *


----------



## Kaniska

Oh No...Not her..



janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Srinivas said:


> Princess of Dubai


----------



## Srinivas

One more pic







zootinali said:


> King and Queen Of Bhutan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

How many Indians in top 8, most attractive politicians ?


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Srinivas said:


> Yes some similarities, one more pic of the pretty one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soha Ali Khan has some what round face. BTW she is also active in FB !




Soha Ali Khan has her mother's face. Her mother has a typical, typical Bengali face.

Ergo, 

There is a reason soha Ali Khan has been a hit in Bengali movies. She looks like a perfect bong beauty. Khan or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Nine Inch Nails said:


> Soha Ali Khan has her mother's face. Her mother has a typical, typical Bengali face.
> 
> Ergo,
> 
> There is a reason soha Ali Khan has been a hit in Bengali movies. She looks like a perfect bong beauty. Khan or not.



Soha's nose came from her father !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Srinivas said:


> Soha's nose came from her father !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Nine Inch Nails said:


>



why are you ashamed?



AsianUnion said:


> How many Indians in top 8, most attractive politicians ?



Indians also look good but good looking ones do not come into politics !


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Srinivas said:


> why are you ashamed?




I think I fell in love with her...you know...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Nine Inch Nails said:


> I think I fell in love with her...you know...



Go to Dubai then to propose, if you succeed you can become Dubai Sheik !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Srinivas said:


> Go to Dubai then to propose, if you succeed you can become Dubai Sheik !






LoL my gf will kill me personally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Srinivas said:


> Indians also look good but good looking ones do not come into politics !




Why not Indian politicians come? Atleast out of 1.4 billion, one or two piece would be great for soft power image.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

I don't think Hina Rabbani Khar is that attractive.....i mean she looks elegant with that dupatta, but not really attractive without it. That attorney for Crimea on the other hand:

Natalia Poklonskaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

janon said:


> Hans Linde looks like a model.
> 
> Mitt Romney???
> 
> BTW, India's Shazia Ilmi :



@
*janon*

Had not anticipated such open cheating by Team India.


----------



## Indos

Old already, one of Indonesian local leader ( South Sulawesi province)







Another Indonesian Female Local leader ( Tangerang area/ West Java): Airin Rachmi






with her husband during her election

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Nine Inch Nails said:


>



moushumi chatterjee...






riya sen...








Indos said:


> Old already, one of Indonesian local leader ( South Sulawesi province)



why is she wearing a nazi-type uniform?? 


Indos said:


> Another Indonesian Female Local leader ( Tangerang area/ West Java): Airin Rachmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with her husband during her election



she has nice lips and chubby face.


----------



## Srinivas

When Bengali eyes mixes with Bong(north east) skin tone the result looks like the above(Misty Chakraborthy) !



jamahir said:


> moushumi chatterjee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riya sen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is she wearing a nazi-type uniform??
> 
> Another Indonesian Female Local leader ( Tangerang area/ West Java): Airin Rachmi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with her husband during her election



she has nice lips and chubby face. [/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

jamahir said:


> moushumi chatterjee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riya sen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is she wearing a nazi-type uniform??
> 
> 
> she has nice lips and chubby face.






Given a rare remote chance, that is what you'll do all day and night, no ? 

Sit and Google girls photos ? Hmm ?


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> why is she wearing a nazi-type uniform??



Formal uniform for all of our local leader ( elected through local election )

This is Airin uniform


----------



## jamahir

Nine Inch Nails said:


> Given a rare remote chance, that is what you'll do all day and night, no ?
> 
> Sit and Google girls photos ? Hmm ?



not many things better than this. 



Indos said:


> Formal uniform for all of our local leader ( elected through local election )



i did not know that.



Indos said:


> This is Airin uniform



airin is political party or airline ( as google says )??


----------



## Indos

jamahir said:


> airin is political party or airline ( as google says )??



Airin Rachmi = her name

OK, another, Politician from PAN Party (one of Indonesian Islamist Party), get good position at the party before

Wanda Hamidah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## janon

asad71 said:


> @
> *janon*
> 
> Had not anticipated such open cheating by Team India.


Dafuq are you talking about?


----------



## imi

altaf bhai kyu nhi is mai?


----------



## Indos

Nurul Izzah ( Malaysian Opposition Party/ Justice Party/ daughter of Anwar Ibrahim)


----------



## asad71

Where is Jordan's beautiful Queen?


----------



## SipahSalar

Where are the MILFs?!!!

Introducing Prime Minister of Denmark













US Senator Kirsten Gillibrand (before she transformed into a cow)





And finally someone young, and not a milf, at least i hope not, she got married a year or so ago. Sharmila Farooqi, could only find low-res photos of her.















Donatello said:


> Natalia Poklonskaya


She's not a politician...


----------



## Indos

Indonesian Youngest Governor (Lampung Province) has a beautiful wife 

Her name is Apriliani











Edit: Sorry guys, she is actually Lampung Governor wife, not the governor ...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

Sharmila farooqi.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Alina Kabaeva marry me plssss I would leave my wife for you  but at my age I need the blue pill to keep up with her, I wish I was young again


----------



## ziaulislam

Reviewer21 said:


> Imran khan??? Attractive?


yes for 60+ guy he is...look at his 30s picture if you want his younger version


----------



## Dr Gupta

Any idea where this woman lives? can someone get me her address? 

India's Shazia  pls yaar give it a rest.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Serious defence related discussions, two lonely members, tumble weed and 4 posts including a one liner.

Thread about attractive politicians, full of all of PDF's tharkis, 34 pages and counting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PATHAN786KING

Leader said:


> *Mara Carfagna (Italy)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Enrique Nieto (Mexico)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hina Rabbani Khar (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hans Linde (Sweden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orly Levy (Israel)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney (USA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alina Kabaeva (Russia)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Imran Khan (Pakistan)*
> 
> 
> 9 of the Most Attractive Politicians in the World | RealClear
> 
> 
> two from Pakistan, definitely there are more, but not as successful...
> 
> I personally excluded sarah pulin from the list... praise me for doing that !
> 
> p.s. and yes Alina Kabaeva* *


kashmala tariq sharmila farooqi


----------



## Wolfhound

Indos said:


> Indonesian Youngest Governor (Lampung Province) has a beautiful wife
> 
> Her name is Apriliani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry guys, she is actually Lampung Governor wife, not the governor ...........


Damn! i may think of moving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Ages like a fine wine,  don't knock it until you tried


----------



## Wolfhound

SipahSalar said:


> And finally someone young, and not a milf, at least i hope not, she got married a year or so ago. Sharmila Farooqi, could only find low-res photos of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 214794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not a politician...


Not her, never her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Former Thailand PM

Abhisit






Yingluc Sinawatra


----------



## Dr Gupta

If you guys were put in a room with Hillary Clinton, Angela Merkel and Michelle Obama, You had no choice but to pick 1 as your life depended on it which one would you go for?


----------



## Armstrong

So much objectification of women !


----------



## Dr Gupta

Armstrong said:


> So much objectification of women !




I am a gent I would buy them breakfast in the morning


----------



## Wolfhound

Armstrong said:


> So much objectification of women !


And men. You sexist!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Not a politician, but...


----------



## django

what about the 2 beauties at 0.39, the one with the the white dupatta and yellow dupaata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Jungibaaz said:


> Not a politician, but...




She was good in her prime







I would give her my very own pearl necklace as a gift

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Dr Gupta said:


> She was good in her prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give her my very own pearl necklace as a gift



Indeed she was. 

British royalty:


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Jungibaaz said:


> Not a politician, but...



Dayum..


----------



## airmarshal

khanboy007 said:


> Russian and Italian beauty is in a league of its own
> 
> this beauty still has the high school spirit, watch her clothes carefully.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see something light under the darkness
> 
> 
> _on a side note though_: im a shareef guy I only look at the *well covered* parts



When she goes inside the parliament with type of clothes, she wont be back unless all men have tasted her. Now dont say it was men's fault. You asked for it Alina

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

@Jungibaaz - Yaaar tu bhi tharkii bunnn giyaa haiii ! 

Wait till *Mrs.Jungibaaz* hears about this ! 

Waisee koi *Mrs.Jungibaaz* hain bhi ya is your vow of celibacy still continuing on ?


----------



## Jungibaaz

Armstrong said:


> @Jungibaaz - Yaaar tu bhi tharkii bunnn giyaa haiii !
> 
> Wait till *Mrs.Jungibaaz* hears about this !
> 
> Waisee koi *Mrs.Jungibaaz* hain bhi ya is your vow of celibacy still continuing on ?



All members are either celibate and upcoming wizards, after a certain period of sworn celibacy members often gain the abilities and magic of a wizard. Or married men. 

Personally, I'd like to marry into the royal family and live my life looking down on the filthy peasants. Even if that involves setting the queen with a line or two..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nine Inch Nails

Dr Gupta said:


> If you guys were put in a room with Hillary Clinton, Angela Merkel and Michelle Obama, You had no choice but to pick 1 as your life depended on it which one would you go for?





Hillary Clinton.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Nine Inch Nails said:


> Hillary Clinton.



Me too, she might end up future president



airmarshal said:


> When she goes inside the parliament with type of clothes, she wont be back unless all men have tasted her. Now dont say it was men's fault. You asked for it Alina



You better wait in line as I would be first, like when the new IPhone comes out I would be sleeping outside for days 

I can't look at Diana in a rude way she is a angel RIP  bastards killed her

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Female top three are
# 3




Carfagna had been named “the most beautiful minister in the world”, and was ranked number one on Maxim’s “World´s Hottest Politicians”. This former Italian television actress and model entered politics in 2004. She’s a member of the Forza Italia party, and in 2008 was made the Minister of Equal Opportunity by Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.
# 2




Luciana Leon is a Peruvian politician (APRA). In February 1993, at the age of 14, she became General Secretary of the Aprista Party’s youth wing, serving until 1995. In 2006, at the age of 31, Leon become the youngest member of the Peruvian parliament in its history. She has also been polled as the most beautiful female politician of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

I still think Angelina Jolie is the best not just looks but her heart she is my number 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

#1




Arguably Japan’s hottest politician of all time is Yuri Fujikawa. Ms Yuri, 33, is the councilwoman for Hachinohe City and a member of the Conservative Party. She has been called ‘too beautiful to be a politician’, Japan’s ‘Belle Councillor’, and was voted ‘World’s Most Beautiful Politician’ by a Spanish newspaper. She also involved sex controversy and has been a topic of conversation on the Internet since she was elected in April, 2007.

The daughter of a former council member and vice-mayor of Hachinohe City, she worked as a caregiver at a nursing home for the elderly after graduating from university. In 2007, when she was 27, her father stood for elections but failed to be voted in. That was when she announced she would stand as a candidate, taking her father’s place. Not only did her father’s supporters vote for her, she won many of her own. Most were attracted by her youth and beauty, and the many images of herself posted on her blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr Gupta

Sex is best when you have feelings for someone I learn this but it take me many years to do so


----------



## Musafir117

Top 10 Hottest Female Politicians in The World


----------

